# Bluewave Audio Get - Bluetooth 5.0 AptX HD 24 bit amp/DAC



## Karendar (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd start up a thread for this product, as I feel it's not getting enough visibility.

https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca

Meet Get by Bluewave Audio. This is a portable amp which now couples as a DAC since their latest update! Here's a rundown of the specs off the site:




I've seen the device upfront at a Montreal audio conference early in the year and it showed great promise. Since they started manufacturing, they added BT 5.0 support and added the DAC support. It goes for 99$ as a pre-order price (Full price 129$) and they're currently on the verge of fulfilling their Indiegogo campaign.

I've also spoken to the owners of the IGG about having a thread here and they can answer questions for anyone interested.  As soon as I have my two devices, I'll give initial impressions. I'll try these with IEM's (Westone W3's, Trinity Audio PM6, Trinity Audio Hyperion and ZS5) and a headphone I own (SPH9500S).


----------



## FSTOP

Karendar, 
Thanks for starting the thread for Get! I too am an early supporter of the product, and am looking forward to enjoying this unique Bluetooth amp. My early interest was sparked by the Get being a first to have/use the apt-x HD codec. Ive been looking/hoping for such a product, especially after getting the LG v20 which also has aptx-HD. Ive promoted the Get to other users in the lgv20 thread here on HF as well. Should be the perfect combo for great wireless sound, along with some decent headphones/IEMs. Looking forward to the Bluwave Get!  - tim


----------



## Karendar

FSTOP said:


> Karendar,
> Thanks for starting the thread for Get! I too am an early supporter of the product, and am looking forward to enjoying this unique Bluetooth amp. My early interest was sparked by the Get being a first to have/use the apt-x HD codec. Ive been looking/hoping for such a product, especially after getting the LG v20 which also has aptx-HD. Ive promoted the Get to other users in the lgv20 thread here on HF as well. Should be the perfect combo for great wireless sound, along with some decent headphones/IEMs. Looking forward to the Bluwave Get!  - tim



Nice to see a fellow backer. I'm just glad to see the product progress nicely and tack on new features/better specs for the same original price. My devices don't have aptx hd, but considering the sound is being sent to the Get and amped/upsampled from there, I'm pretty sure it'll be worth it anyway.  Right now as it stands, the device is geared for the future.


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Between LDAC and Aptx HD which is closer to lossless? LDAC is the Sony bluetooth.

I did a quick run down binging cause google does anti-search for me, but I digress.
And both claims 24 bit support and that is why they support high resolution audio.

I hope not to seem under appreciated with Get, as I think being first with new technology takes
great innovation spirit. But here I am putting two and two together. China makes really
affordable wifi portable sd card readers. China also makes mp3 players that read sd cards.
Maybe because it's early morning here, I don't know why it is the way it is.


----------



## Apputty

Karendar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd start up a thread for this product, as I feel it's not getting enough visibility.
> 
> ...



Hi Karendar,
I just came across this one from your post on iem thread. It seems really awesome.

I was wondering if the owners in igg can clarify one thing.As per the last update on indigogo, it says it does support USB DAC functionality. Can we connect Android phone via micro USB and makes Get work as USB DAC for phones?

I know it defeats the point of having a Bluetooth module all together still, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Pierre111

Apputty said:


> Hi Karendar,
> I just came across this one from your post on iem thread. It seems really awesome.
> 
> I was wondering if the owners in igg can clarify one thing.As per the last update on indigogo, it says it does support USB DAC functionality. Can we connect Android phone via micro USB and makes Get work as USB DAC for phones?
> ...



Hi Apputty. Thanks for the interest. I'll be honest GET is first and foremost designed to be a wireless device. Since we had the full USB Interface in place, the USB DAC functionality is something we added just lately, while waiting for our Enclosure parts (the electronic for the first round of production is all completed). It's a very good sounding USB audio class 1 (16 bits 44.1/48 Khz) conversion. I will have to report back on Android compatibility of that feature. There is still room for some Firmware tweaks since shipping is scheduled for the last half of September but keep in mind that for now it's still considered as "Nice to have". If it comes to that we won't delay the release to insure this will work with phones. Keep in mind GET support user firmware update so it could theoretically be implemented in the future.


----------



## Pierre111

Ynot1 said:


> Between LDAC and Aptx HD which is closer to lossless? LDAC is the Sony bluetooth.
> 
> I did a quick run down binging cause google does anti-search for me, but I digress.
> And both claims 24 bit support and that is why they support high resolution audio.
> ...



Hi Ynot, it's a legitimate Question. LDAC does support a higher transfer rate so at least in theory it's a little closer to lossless. That being said it doesn't necessarily tell the whole story. AptX and now AptX HD imposed itself as being the standard in high quality Bluetooth streaming for good reasons.  The Algorythm is just extremely good. The reality is, once reconstructed a 24 bit file encoded by AptX HD will still come out better than CD quality (and yes, better than our lossless 16 bits USB input also). A 16 bit file will come out undistinguishable from the original (to the ear, again, it's lossy compression). A lot of people objectively don't hear the difference between a well encoded 320 kbps MP3 from Lossless. I am not one of these people, I don't listen to MP3 I hear the benefit of lossless. I'll just say that AptX encoding is much better than MP3. Can't generalize some people might be able to hear the compression for AptX HD, I don't. Also, at the moment AptX/AptX HD is supported by more source devices. That's the main factor in the decision. Supporting both AptX HD and LDAC  would not have been possible with the form factor we wanted and at a price point we wanted to be at.
Best.
Pierre


----------



## Ynot1

Thank you. And I'm sure more than myself appreciate your presence here on the forum. Welcome!


----------



## Apputty

Thanks.


Pierre111 said:


> Hi Apputty. Thanks for the interest. I'll be honest GET is first and foremost designed to be a wireless device. Since we had the full USB Interface in place, the USB DAC functionality is something we added just lately, while waiting for our Enclosure parts (the electronic for the first round of production is all completed). It's a very good sounding USB audio class 1 (16 bits 44.1/48 Khz) conversion. I will have to report back on Android compatibility of that feature. There is still room for some Firmware tweaks since shipping is scheduled for the last half of September but keep in mind that for now it's still considered as "Nice to have". If it comes to that we won't delay the release to insure this will work with phones. Keep in mind GET support user firmware update so it could theoretically be implemented in the future.


Thanks for the clarification. Hoping that the "nice to have" feature makes it.


----------



## Apputty

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Apputty. Thanks for the interest. I'll be honest GET is first and foremost designed to be a wireless device. Since we had the full USB Interface in place, the USB DAC functionality is something we added just lately, while waiting for our Enclosure parts (the electronic for the first round of production is all completed). It's a very good sounding USB audio class 1 (16 bits 44.1/48 Khz) conversion. I will have to report back on Android compatibility of that feature. There is still room for some Firmware tweaks since shipping is scheduled for the last half of September but keep in mind that for now it's still considered as "Nice to have". If it comes to that we won't delay the release to insure this will work with phones. Keep in mind GET support user firmware update so it could theoretically be implemented in the future.


Placed an order today. Now the wait begins.


----------



## Karendar

Apputty said:


> Placed an order today. Now the wait begins.



Welcome aboard.


----------



## Pierre111

Karendar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd start up a thread for this product, as I feel it's not getting enough visibility.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Karendar, just wanted to make a small precision on this. 99$ is the current price in pre-order. Not "Full price". The device will be sold at 129$ at launch in September. We had to update our price based on cost involved in manufacturing in North America, among other things, but it's worth it. Nothing wrong with producing in Asia but we wanted to insure an easier control on quality.


----------



## alpha421

I'm on board as of June.  I'm really looking forward to this device with shipment happening in September (fingers crossed).  I really like the legitimate updates and the reasons behind them.  It's going to pair great with my Blackberry Passport SE.


----------



## Karendar

Pierre111 said:


> Thanks for that Karendar, just wanted to make a small precision on this. 99$ is the current price in pre-order. Not "Full price". The device will be sold at 129$ at launch in September. We had to update our price based on cost involved in manufacturing in North America, among other things, but it's worth it. Nothing wrong with producing in Asia but we wanted to insure an easier control on quality.



Thanks @Pierre111 , corrected main post


----------



## Martin Howell

So I've recently pre ordered one of these and am looking forward to trying this out.  I get up and down from my desk quite regularly at work and so the ability to leave my phone on the desk charging whilst I walk round the office with this on looks good to me.  With an 8 hour battery life they should last a working day for me as well which means I can then charge ready for the next day.


----------



## Karendar

Good news! Glad to see people are onboard with the product. I really can't wait to try it with my gear.  Lots of people are attempting similar products, promising insane specs... I feel like Bluewave's got the best middle ground in specs


----------



## Scotty141

Pierre111 said:


> Thanks for that Karendar, just wanted to make a small precision on this. 99$ is the current price in pre-order. Not "Full price". The device will be sold at 129$ at launch in September. We had to update our price based on cost involved in manufacturing in North America, among other things, but it's worth it. Nothing wrong with producing in Asia but we wanted to insure an easier control on quality.



Hey Pierre111, What's the ETA on shipping? I've read the comments from the disgruntled IndieGogo backers that backed it in December 2016 and expected the product to be delivered to them in April 2017... It's September now and you haven't fulfilled your orders for your backers yet, so when do you expect delivery for anyone else that pre-orders the product directly from your website? 

I'm really interested in the product but with bad past experience with crowd-funded products, I'm a little hesitant; especially when you're so delayed and providing irregular updates.

Many thanks


----------



## Karendar

Scotty141 said:


> Hey Pierre111, What's the ETA on shipping? I've read the comments from the disgruntled IndieGogo backers that backed it in December 2016 and expected the product to be delivered to them in April 2017... It's September now and you haven't fulfilled your orders for your backers yet, so when do you expect delivery for anyone else that pre-orders the product directly from your website?
> 
> I'm really interested in the product but with bad past experience with crowd-funded products, I'm a little hesitant; especially when you're so delayed and providing irregular updates.
> 
> Many thanks



Hey, latest update from them says they're shipping in end of september... Right now, they're just waiting on the outer shells, electronics are completed from what I've read. Maybe @Pierre111 will be able to better fill us in.


----------



## Scotty141

Karendar said:


> Hey, latest update from them says they're shipping in end of september... Right now, they're just waiting on the outer shells, electronics are completed from what I've read. Maybe @Pierre111 will be able to better fill us in.



I remember reading Karendar, but 6 months of delivery backlogs doesn't bode well for anyone making pre-orders now, and definitely doesn't give a good outlook for the product and company as a whole. I noticed @Pierre111 is usually pretty speedy with his replies on here so I'm surprised he hasn't responded yet, but hopefully he will next week. I don't wish to pre-order something unless I'm given straight answers


----------



## Karendar

Scotty141 said:


> I remember reading Karendar, but 6 months of delivery backlogs doesn't bode well for anyone making pre-orders now, and definitely doesn't give a good outlook for the product and company as a whole. I noticed @Pierre111 is usually pretty speedy with his replies on here so I'm surprised he hasn't responded yet, but hopefully he will next week. I don't wish to pre-order something unless I'm given straight answers



So is the life of a crowdfunding, I guess.  We'll see what Pierre says. But at least progress is better than other projects I've backed...


----------



## StephanieG

Hi @Scotty141 and @Karendar! There should be a new update later tonight on Indiegogo that will answer a few of your questions. I'm sure @Pierre111 will drop by soon if you have others.

Stephanie


----------



## Pierre111

Hello Karendar and Scotty141, sorry For some reason my notification didn't pop up on these comments. I'll make sure I come on Head-fi more. So Guys, I wish It could be all done by now. The electronics have been completed for almost two months now... That's the part we had some control on... Our chinese supplier of the plastic shell part showed us some progress today we are really pushing them as hard we can to get it right. They still say we can get them by the end of the month. I really want to believe that. We are close guys, really close but honestly it wont ship before the end of the month. It'll be october. Assembly takes about 2 min/unit so as soon as these parts get here we will do shipments every day, that I can promise and we will multiply our assembly line. It needs to go. The product is great, it sounds amazing, we want you to have very strongly. The metal parts (volume wheel, buttons, cylinder and jack ring are good now. So only the plastic still need on little correction. It needs to go but it also need to be perfect. Today was still reassuring. They almost got it all right we had many corrections from past samples, they got 99% fixed. Thanks for your patience. As for the comment about the specs of competition, I'm just gonna say that what set's us appart is the amp and a very clean Hi-fi noise free circuitry, the amp is what you get the most benefit in our philosophy along with the whole synergy between part. Dual DACs look great on specs I admit, but in the end it's about how it sounds as a whole and I believe we got that right.

Pierre


----------



## FSTOP

Pierre,
Thanks for the update!

I would just like to comment in regards to the other statements made recently. A few months past the intended date is very reasonable, none of the crowd-funded projects ive suported have been on target, in fact im going on 2 years for fulfillment with one. Second, the Bluewave team is also upfront and honest with the situation, transparency is respected.
Third, why is there a nasty tone when comparing other products? if you like something better, go buy that instead.
Personally, none of the other products coming out seem particularly "better" to me anyway, and since noone has them, comparisons are not possible.
I also really like the look and ergonomics of Get. The controls are laid out well, love an analog wheel potentiometer vs buttons.
Really happy they want to make a great product for us and are concerned with perfection too.


----------



## Scotty141

Pierre111 said:


> Hello Karendar and Scotty141, sorry For some reason my notification didn't pop up on these comments. I'll make sure I come on Head-fi more. So Guys, I wish It could be all done by now. The electronics have been completed for almost two months now... That's the part we had some control on... Our chinese supplier of the plastic shell part showed us some progress today we are really pushing them as hard we can to get it right. They still say we can get them by the end of the month. I really want to believe that. We are close guys, really close but honestly it wont ship before the end of the month. It'll be october. Assembly takes about 2 min/unit so as soon as these parts get here we will do shipments every day, that I can promise and we will multiply our assembly line. It needs to go. The product is great, it sounds amazing, we want you to have very strongly. The metal parts (volume wheel, buttons, cylinder and jack ring are good now. So only the plastic still need on little correction. It needs to go but it also need to be perfect. Today was still reassuring. They almost got it all right we had many corrections from past samples, they got 99% fixed. Thanks for your patience. As for the comment about the specs of competition, I'm just gonna say that what set's us appart is the amp and a very clean Hi-fi noise free circuitry, the amp is what you get the most benefit in our philosophy along with the whole synergy between part. Dual DACs look great on specs I admit, but in the end it's about how it sounds as a whole and I believe we got that right.
> 
> Pierre



Hi Pierre,

Thanks for the response and the update. So given your knowledge, and being 100% completely honest, when do you expect delivery for people who  _haven't _already pre-ordered it? If I pre-order it right now, given I'd be the last person in the queue to get their GET, when do you expect I'd realistically receive it in the UK?

Many thanks,


----------



## Pierre111 (Sep 24, 2017)

Scotty141 said:


> Hi Pierre,
> 
> Thanks for the response and the update. So given your knowledge, and being 100% completely honest, when do you expect delivery for people who  _haven't _already pre-ordered it? If I pre-order it right now, given I'd be the last person in the queue to get their GET, when do you expect I'd realistically receive it in the UK?
> 
> Many thanks,


Hi Scotty, the plastic parts manufacturer did tell us that all needed corrections where OK. We are sending our project manager for China to the factory tomorrow Monday to confirm and give the go ahead if everything is alright. I always try to be 100% honest, but giving firm dates would not be. As long as I don't have these parts in my hands and start the final assembly, there's always a small risk and all trough the process we've been wrong about what we tought was a good estimate, but  they where honest and based on the manufacturer's lead times...Stuff happens.... I would like to give you a shipping date but at this point I'd like to stay safe. I'll go for a sure thing, 100% certain if you order now You will have it before the end of Fall. It will be before! but when exactly I prefer not getting burn later... Sorry I wish I could be more precise, I'll be able to soon but that's the situation as of today. That being said, the difference in term of where you are in line will not differ if you order now or a week from now and no more than 2-3 weeks later than the early buyers. The challenge is to get these Parts, after that it will go quite fast I promise Since everything else is done, they are Programmed and fully tested already so it's just putting them in their enclosure and packaging.Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Scotty141

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Scotty, the plastic parts manufacturer did tell us that all needed corrections where OK. We are sending our project manager for China to the factory tomorrow Monday to confirm and give the go ahead if everything is alright. I always try to be 100% honest, but giving firm dates would not be. As long as I don't have these parts in my hands and start the final assembly, there's always a small risk and all trough the process we've been wrong about what we tought was a good estimate, but  they where honest and based on the manufacturer's lead times...Stuff happens.... I would like to give you a shipping date but at this point I'd like to stay safe. I'll go for a sure thing, 100% certain if you order now You will have it before the end of Fall. It will be before! but when exactly I prefer not getting burn later... Sorry I wish I could be more precise, I'll be able to soon but that's the situation as of today. That being said, the difference in term of where you are in line will not differ if you order now or a week from now and no more than 2-3 weeks later than the early buyers. The challenge is to get these Parts, after that it will go quite fast I promise Since everything else is done, they are Programmed and fully tested already so it's just putting them in their enclosure and packaging.Thanks for understanding!


Hi Pierre,

Thanks for the information. Whilst that's disappointing, I can understand and appreciate that you don't want to commit yourself to another date you may miss and make yourself liable to more complaints from people if you don't deliver before said date.

With that said, I also appreciate you gave a solid deadline of by the end of Fall, which is something I'm happy to commit on. I will therefore be making my pre-order tomorrow after work!

Many thanks for taking the time to explain the situation.


----------



## MrFuzzemz

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Scotty, the plastic parts manufacturer did tell us that all needed corrections where OK. We are sending our project manager for China to the factory tomorrow Monday to confirm and give the go ahead if everything is alright. I always try to be 100% honest, but giving firm dates would not be. As long as I don't have these parts in my hands and start the final assembly, there's always a small risk and all trough the process we've been wrong about what we tought was a good estimate, but  they where honest and based on the manufacturer's lead times...Stuff happens.... I would like to give you a shipping date but at this point I'd like to stay safe. I'll go for a sure thing, 100% certain if you order now You will have it before the end of Fall. It will be before! but when exactly I prefer not getting burn later... Sorry I wish I could be more precise, I'll be able to soon but that's the situation as of today. That being said, the difference in term of where you are in line will not differ if you order now or a week from now and no more than 2-3 weeks later than the early buyers. The challenge is to get these Parts, after that it will go quite fast I promise Since everything else is done, they are Programmed and fully tested already so it's just putting them in their enclosure and packaging.Thanks for understanding!



Hi @Pierre111 . This device looks great; I just placed my order. How're production and shipping estimates coming along? Thanks!


----------



## Ynot1

This is wherelittle knowledge got me. But hear me out, bluetooth 5 is in the works. I glanced at the specs and I feel since future versions will be backwards compatible, current product support will be maintained. But the thing I don't get is in LTE they say aggregation is a good thing. So why does bluetooth treat it  like a four letter word. Most bluetooth is short range and one at a time. However I did run into intereference problems using a bluetooth receiver near a bluetooth transmitter.


----------



## zolom (Oct 31, 2017)

Bluewave looks very interesting.
Two questions:
1. How is the sound quality with the Shure SE846?
2. Does it support Google Now and voice commands?


----------



## Pierre111

Hi Zolom thanks for the interest.
1. In all honesty, never tried it with the SE846, what I do know is that many have tried in trade shows, with very sensitive IEMs, Including 110+ dB/mW by Shure and others, and where very pleased. We have a very low output impedence and a very low noise floor. In fact we are doing something that I don't think anybody does, We guarantee that you'll love the sound quality. It's a great sounding amp yes, most will say that sound quality is subjective, we know, but we stick to that. It might sound pretentious but we are confident. If someone don't love the sound we will refund him/her. It's true for any headphones. I don't mean if someone find a problem with it. If you don't find the amp sound great, enough to make you chose this one if you have other portables, enough to think wow this has become my go to amp I enjoy it, you get your money back...simple right? We really want people to be happy with their purchase, we don't say that it's not possible to find better match to some head/earphone, but we will honor this guarantee.

2. Unfortunatly I'm not familiar with Google Now so Im must say maybe/probably not, you mean using the mike to do siri like stuff right? Voice commands is certainly something we are looking into. It will not be supported for now but we will try for a future possible firmware update. It's no promises, but it is something I would really like to do.


----------



## zolom (Nov 1, 2017)

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Zolom thanks for the interest.
> 1. In all honesty, never tried it with the SE846, what I do know is that many have tried in trade shows, with very sensitive IEMs, Including 110+ dB/mW by Shure and others, and where very pleased. We have a very low output impedence and a very low noise floor. In fact we are doing something that I don't think anybody does, We guarantee that you'll love the sound quality. It's a great sounding amp yes, most will say that sound quality is subjective, we know, but we stick to that. It might sound pretentious but we are confident. If someone don't love the sound we will refund him/her. It's true for any headphones. I don't mean if someone find a problem with it. If you don't find the amp sound great, enough to make you chose this one if you have other portables, enough to think wow this has become my go to amp I enjoy it, you get your money back...simple right? We really want people to be happy with their purchase, we don't say that it's not possible to find better match to some head/earphone, but we will honor this guarantee.
> 
> 2. Unfortunatly I'm not familiar with Google Now so Im must say maybe/probably not, you mean using the mike to do siri like stuff right? Voice commands is certainly something we are looking into. It will not be supported for now but we will try for a future possible firmware update. It's no promises, but it is something I would really like to do.


Thanks
With other BT cables/receivers, you can usually activate google now by pressing twice the pause button, then the music is paused and the google prompt is heard, waiting for the voice command.

I am glad to hear that sensitive iems sound great with the Bluewave.
Looking forward for shippments to start. When is it planned?


----------



## gandoe

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Apputty. Thanks for the interest. I'll be honest GET is first and foremost designed to be a wireless device. Since we had the full USB Interface in place, the USB DAC functionality is something we added just lately, while waiting for our Enclosure parts (the electronic for the first round of production is all completed). It's a very good sounding USB audio class 1 (16 bits 44.1/48 Khz) conversion. I will have to report back on Android compatibility of that feature. There is still room for some Firmware tweaks since shipping is scheduled for the last half of September but keep in mind that for now it's still considered as "Nice to have". If it comes to that we won't delay the release to insure this will work with phones. Keep in mind GET support user firmware update so it could theoretically be implemented in the future.



Just to be clear - you specifically said USB for phones, but I assume there's no reason why it also wouldn't work with a PC, too? Are there specific upgrade plans to increase the USB audio 24 bit - in case for some reason Bluetooth 5 is unavailable?\

And my apologies for the naive questions - but if BT 5 is not available, and instead the transmission is BT 4.2 or lower - how does that affect the quality of the amp/DAC output?

I would like to have the option of a great listening experience whether getting a signal through Bluetooth or wired, with a single (great) headphone amp / DAC.  

Finally - what is the expected delivery time if the order is placed now?

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Pierre111

gandoe said:


> Just to be clear - you specifically said USB for phones, but I assume there's no reason why it also wouldn't work with a PC, too? Are there specific upgrade plans to increase the USB audio 24 bit - in case for some reason Bluetooth 5 is unavailable?\
> 
> And my apologies for the naive questions - but if BT 5 is not available, and instead the transmission is BT 4.2 or lower - how does that affect the quality of the amp/DAC output?
> 
> ...


Hi Gandoe, I'm not sure I understand your question well about BT 5. It is available, our device is Bluetooth 5.0 certified. You mean if the source device is not? I reassure you there is no impact on the quality of the transmission, neither on the  quality of the output. BT 5 is for us a way to be future proof, has benefits in latency for source device that has no AptX low latency codec like IOS devices but the audio quality is the exact same. Note that 24 bit audio require AptX HD on the source, it has nothing to do with BT 5.0.

Now for USB, I believe I was not clear. it is not at the moment fully tested on phones, Android or IOS. It is at the moment confirmed to work with windows 7 and up, and on any macOS 10 versions. So in short, it's a USB audio output for computers. 24 bits trough USB is not possible with the current device, our hardware won't support that it is not something we can do with an update.

Hope that clear things, let me know if that answer your questions.

At the moment I know it probably is not what you would like to read but an order placed now should ship in December.
Pierre


----------



## zolom (Nov 1, 2017)

Pierre,
Does the Bluewave Get support the activation of Google Now (for android), by pressing the unit's keys and then anable issuing voice commands?

Thanks


----------



## gandoe

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Gandoe, I'm not sure I understand your question well about BT 5. It is available, our device is Bluetooth 5.0 certified. You mean if the source device is not? I reassure you there is no impact on the quality of the transmission, neither on the  quality of the output. BT 5 is for us a way to be future proof, has benefits in latency for source device that has no AptX low latency codec like IOS devices but the audio quality is the exact same. Note that 24 bit audio require AptX HD on the source, it has nothing to do with BT 5.0.
> 
> Now for USB, I believe I was not clear. it is not at the moment fully tested on phones, Android or IOS. It is at the moment confirmed to work with windows 7 and up, and on any macOS 10 versions. So in short, it's a USB audio output for computers. 24 bits trough USB is not possible with the current device, our hardware won't support that it is not something we can do with an update.
> 
> ...



Pierre -

You deciphered my question about BT perfectly well...I was asking if the source device (e.g., my computer with BT 4.0) was not transmitting using BT 5 codecs. 

OK, the USB definitely works on Win7 and up, although with the current hardware the Get supports 16bit.

Thanks very much for your prompt reply!

Ed


----------



## Karendar

Just picked up my two Gets earlier! Their office is 10 minutes from my house. So far:

Build is great
Connects easily to my moto z
Plugged in my U8, there's some hiss... Will have to test it with other phones. Impedance issue?
They suggested I play volume of phone at max and control.volume on the get. Issue is that the manual volume because of the amp circuit goes REALLY LOUD at max... Was scared to blow up my U8. 
Sound is as expected: clear and punchy. Amp circuit reminds me of the fiio A5...

That's it for today! More impressions tomorrow.


----------



## Pierre111

Karendar said:


> Just picked up my two Gets earlier! Their office is 10 minutes from my house. So far:
> 
> Build is great
> Connects easily to my moto z
> ...



Hi Karendar, thanks for that. just to confirm are the U8 you are reffering to has having some hiss are those: https://www.64audio.com/product/1964-U8-Earphone
I could investigate a bit more


----------



## Karendar

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Karendar, thanks for that. just to confirm are the U8 you are reffering to has having some hiss are those: https://www.64audio.com/product/1964-U8-Earphone
> I could investigate a bit more



Hey Pierre, yes... Those are the ones.  I know the BT on my moto z also sucks, so I'll try with my iphone as well


----------



## MrFuzzemz

Karendar said:


> Just picked up my two Gets earlier! Their office is 10 minutes from my house. So far:
> 
> Build is great
> Connects easily to my moto z
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts! I'm curious to hear your continued impression of them and eagerly await my own. I wonder if the hiss could be due to the Bluetooth connection and it defaulting to a lesser codec with lower dynamic range. I don't recall if the Android version you're using allows you to force the codec within the developer settings to AptX. That might help!


----------



## tworule

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Karendar, thanks for that. just to confirm are the U8 you are reffering to has having some hiss are those: https://www.64audio.com/product/1964-U8-Earphone
> I could investigate a bit more


Where can I buy? Or when ?


----------



## MrFuzzemz

tworule said:


> Where can I buy? Or when ?


I bought mine on https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/ where it currently has a special pre-order price. I think Pierre mentioned new orders would maybe be shipped in December? A lot of details are available on their indiegogo page.


----------



## FSTOP

I received my Bluewave Get yesterday. (I was part of the crowdfunding platform on Indigogo, in an early tier.)

I have been eagerly awaiting this product before any such device existed and did not hesitate in the least as soon as I heard of the Bluewave offering.

I’ve had a few hours of listening so far, and believe I can fairly represent what my impressions are thus far. To summarize at the beginning, Get SOUNDS GREAT!

Can safely say that it has the cleanest Bluetooth sound quality of any BT device that I have heard so far. [Which is substantial quantity, as I have probably a dozen or more receivers for earphones/headphones, speakers, BT for my car audio and my home hifi system (which is in an acoustically-treated listening room that includes 4-way tower monitors that I custom-designed and built, 31 band EQ, valve preamps, high-end T-amps, etc.-- I have training as a recording engineer and also have multi-track recording equipment). I also build my own BT speaker systems from scratch, using BT PCBs and amp boards.]

The sound is CLEAN, with very articulate, detailed, transmission. The entire frequency spectrum is well-represented, with no particular peaks throughout. Meaning the bass isn’t bloated or muddy, the treble doesn’t contain harshness in certain regions. It that respect, I was afraid it might have a “tone” or pre-decided sound signature (EQ) for ‘warmth’ or an overly-pronounced “smile EQ” profile. It does have punchy bass, and sparkling highs, but the midrange is also clean and pure and not pushed to the background. Yeaaah!!

Stereo separation is very good, with GREAT IMAGING. The sound floor is very low with a good ‘blackness’ during quiet moments in sound. There are too many variables with smartphone audio to even mention or fairly review. All phone processes can interrupt, cause clicks, phone noises, etc., so those are not fair to evaluate and must try to be overlooked. (I regularly turn off many processes, notifications, etc. when I am solely listening to music. Even things like Location services I have found cause dropouts in BT, etc).

My GET paired immediately to my phone with no problems whatsoever. No code was needed, the device name (Bluewave Get) was shown and connected strongly and with no issues. It has connected automatically--immediately and with consistency--in further pairings.

I have as yet to test the built-in microphone and use for phone calls, but will add observations later if needed.

For reference, I am using an Android phone, LG V20. This device has very good audio components (quad-DAC, clean amp able to push high-impedance headphones), as well as the apt-x HD codec for BT transmission. That I one reason I was excited to pair the Get with another apt-hd device. I can safely say that the sound is very clean, and certainly nearly as good as wired sound. I haven’t heard anything that comes closer to direct-wired sound. And certainly this has become even more important for the newer devices that do not even contain a 3.5mm headphone jack (and quite sure that “feature” will become the norm on most smartphones very soon).

My phone briefly showed a message confirming that I was connected to a apt-x HD device. One concern however is that the GET showed a blue LED, rather than purple (as the initial Bluewave information stated it would be purple for apt-x HD connections). I am not sure if that has changed during production, or if there is a problem. The sound quality was certainly good, and I listened to a variety of files including FLAC and mp3 (lower and highest rates). My primary smartphone/device player is PowerAmp (alpha build 704). I use custom EQ profiles for each IEM/headphone, speaker, car audio, etc. as each tuning can require some adjustments.

I have tried several headphones, including V-Moda M100, M80/xs, AudioTechnica ATH-M50, Shure SRH 940, Mee Pinnacle P1/P2, etc.—all with good results on the GET. I have tweaked EQ profiles for the BT versions of the devices.

A few things that are of a bit of concern to me I will discuss now.  Firstly, the analog potentiometer “steps” or values seem heavily weighted to the max side of the pot. Meaning, I have to turn the volume knob several degrees of turning (from “-“ setting) to get ANY sound, then the degrees of turn need to be very precise to vary the level I want to very loud (max “+” setting). This is a bit troublesome in use. It does not affect the quality of the sound, nor do I need to constantly change the volume.  I understand that your source volume can play a role here (as it is essentially pre-amping) but the pot values still do not seem properly weighted throughout the turns even with lower/higher volumes on sources.

Secondly, the RANGE of BT seems very low. At times, I can barely get a few yards from my phone before losing TX or having dropouts. Mind you, when its close it is solid and great, just the actual range is not very far. By contrast, other devices seem to double, or even quadruple range before dropping out (although they do not sound as good). For example, the BT built into my SMSL AD18 amp seems to have many times more range. I can barely get out of the same room with GET, but can go into 3 rooms and downstairs with the amp’s BT without losing connection. I understand this can be expected with such a small device, and the size of the antenna, and RF shielding, etc. As well as the varied devices being paired--just an observation with the devices I am currently using. I understand RF probably more than the average person, as I build BT boards into my own speakers and shielding for electronics in close-proximity, transmission through the housings, etc are very tricky…


For summary, the GET Is what I wanted it to be. It is finally the device that can compare to WIRED SOUND QUALITY without wires, through a BT connection! So I can keep my phone in my pocket, backpack, and not have to mess with it.

All of the controls on the GET work flawlessly. The main power button (bigger round one) is multi-function, also controlling Play/Pause and to Answer calls. The two triangular buttons are FF/REV tracks. (you can also hold down the track buttons to ff/rev within the same track, at least with PowerAmp). All buttons have a good feel to them, are easy to find by feel and use without looking at them, have a positive click without accidently having multiple clicks. The layout is very ergonomic, for me its perfect.

I personally like the analog wheel volume control rather than volume buttons (pot-weighting aside). The clip is strong and attached well to clothing.  The device seems SOLID and well-constructed. 

At the moment, I could not open the USER MANUAL document (in English and French) on the Bluewave website:
http://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/bwg01/
but I am sure that will be corrected soon and before mass production/distribution.

I would like to find out if the LED color functions are as they originally stated. It certainly utilizes an RGB LED, as other colors are used for functions (Blinking Blue for pairing BT, Blue for connected BT, Red for charging, Green when fully charged).
Some reviewers have mentioned wanting a USB-C port rather than the usb-micro port. I too, like the newer C standard but it is bigger, probably making the device need to be larger, and not as mainstream in use as yet. Charging was fast but i have not completely drained the battery yet, running a good 5-6 hours though in use.

The GET also looks very good, I think. Its understated--No flashy colors or style, but works with all dress and is “out of the way.” It has some solidity to it but is rather light in actual weight. I like the headphone jack placement on the bottom out of the way too. 

I hope these observations are of some help to those still waiting for their GET. Overall, I am greatly pleased and think that Bluewave has produced a superior BT amp! It truly does sound very good, rivaling wired sound quality and dedicated headphone amplifiers. The BT transmission is clean and detailed, sound floor is low, the amp is loud and punchy. In sound quality, for the size, it is truly remarkable!


tim


----------



## waynes world

Nice review @FSTOP !

Have you read this review? From that review:


> It’s capable of surprisingly high volumes — dangerously high volumes, if you’re not careful. The high gain of the Get is a mixed blessing. On one hand, it was able to drive relatively high-impedance, full-size headphones like the Focal Elear to loud volumes. However, the Get’s high gain also caused audible hiss in lower-impedance/higher-sensitivity headphones.



Did you not notice any hiss with the gear that you were using?



> Though the tactile rotary control is a nice alternative to the up/down buttons common to these devices, the Get’s volume knob is far too loose. A light touch can instantly spin the control from minimum to maximum, causing ear-splitting volumes. This is a particularly serious risk for a mobile device that’s clipped to a shirt or backpack; we experienced a few incidents where we accidentally brushed the volume control and received a shocking amount of volume from this powerful little amplifier.



That one scares me a bit. Do you think that would be an issue?

Thanks


----------



## Karendar (Nov 28, 2017)

waynes world said:


> Nice review @FSTOP !
> 
> Have you read this review? From that review:
> 
> ...



I get hiss with low impedance gear (32 and lower), but none on my higher one (150-300). Once music plays, hiss goes away... And it's not that bothersome. 

As for the wheel, it CAN be an issue, which is why I set the wheel to max and my bt audio level to the highest I can tolerate. However, I've never actually knocked over the wheel by mistake with my usage.


----------



## inertianinja

waynes world said:


> Nice review @FSTOP !
> 
> Have you read this review? From that review:
> 
> ...




Hey! I wrote that review. LMK if you want any more info in my experience.


----------



## waynes world

Karendar said:


> I get hiss with low impedance gear (32 and lower), but none on my higher one (150-300). Once music plays, hiss goes away... And it's not that bothersome.
> 
> As for the wheel, it CAN be an issue, which is why I set the wheel to max and my bt audio level to the highest I can tolerate. However, I've never actually knocked over the wheel by mistake with my usage.



Thanks. Yes, I suppose turning the wheel to the max would reduce the risks.

Did I read it right that it starts dropping after 6 ft or so? I wonder why that is, and whether or not that can be improved upon? The reason that would be important to me is because I'd like to hook it up to my stereo at times and then control it with my phone from across the room (ie 20-30 ft).



inertianinja said:


> Hey! I wrote that review. LMK if you want any more info in my experience.



Hopefully it was kosher quoting from your review here (let me know if it was not).

That was a good review. I also enjoyed your BTR1 review. I have one of those on the way - seems like a great option if aptx HD is not required (and you want to spend a bit less $$$).


----------



## Karendar

waynes world said:


> Thanks. Yes, I suppose turning the wheel to the max would reduce the risks.
> 
> Did I read it right that it starts dropping after 6 ft or so? I wonder why that is, and whether or not that can be improved upon? The reason that would be important to me is because I'd like to hook it up to my stereo at times and then control it with my phone from across the room (ie 20-30 ft).
> 
> ...



I imagine it depends on what you pair it to. I paired it to a BT transmitter in my living room and went 20 feet away, signal still going strong


----------



## inertianinja

waynes world said:


> Thanks. Yes, I suppose turning the wheel to the max would reduce the risks.
> 
> Did I read it right that it starts dropping after 6 ft or so? I wonder why that is, and whether or not that can be improved upon? The reason that would be important to me is because I'd like to hook it up to my stereo at times and then control it with my phone from across the room (ie 20-30 ft).
> 
> ...




Thank you for reading it and for the kind words  
I was impressed by the Get, especially because it was usable with my Eleanor, which is more than I could say for the BTR1 (I reviewed that too, also on iLounge). 

However I assume that most people are going to use it with IEMs, so I’d think so much gain isn’t necessary. I didn’t knock BlueWave for their choice about the gain though. 

I did think the volume knob was too loose, though. A few times I brushed it with my arm and nearly blew my ears out.


----------



## Karendar

inertianinja said:


> Thank you for reading it and for the kind words
> I was impressed by the Get, especially because it was usable with my Eleanor, which is more than I could say for the BTR1 (I reviewed that too, also on iLounge).
> 
> However I assume that most people are going to use it with IEMs, so I’d think so much gain isn’t necessary. I didn’t knock BlueWave for their choice about the gain though.
> ...



I'm just glad other people are getting theirs and giving impressions  The bluewave team was really looking for feedback and I gave all I could. The volume wheel wasn't really something I thought would be a problem, but seems it could be for some... 

As for the gain decision, their model was geared towards headphones and not IEM's... However, it is easily correctable with an impedance connector/adaptor. I purchased one off aliexpress for 8$ USD, which should get the job done.


----------



## inertianinja

Karendar said:


> I'm just glad other people are getting theirs and giving impressions  The bluewave team was really looking for feedback and I gave all I could. The volume wheel wasn't really something I thought would be a problem, but seems it could be for some...
> 
> As for the gain decision, their model was geared towards headphones and not IEM's... However, it is easily correctable with an impedance connector/adaptor. I purchased one off aliexpress for 8$ USD, which should get the job done.



Yup, I actually talked about all this with Pierre, he suggested the impedance adapter too. Not a bad solution, though they could include it in the box for what _I suspect_ may catch some people off guard.
But in general, I never knock companies for things that are design _decisions_. They chose a high gain for this one because they wanted to target full-size headphones, that's cool.


----------



## Karendar

inertianinja said:


> Yup, I actually talked about all this with Pierre, he suggested the impedance adapter too. Not a bad solution, though they could include it in the box for what _I suspect_ may catch some people off guard.
> But in general, I never knock companies for things that are design _decisions_. They chose a high gain for this one because they wanted to target full-size headphones, that's cool.



Yeah, I'm wondering if I get an impedance adapter with low/high gain switch or just stick with the regular adapter... Oh well. Still love my Get.


----------



## Pierre111

Hi guys, would like to jump in, thanks all for the interest, some interesting comments. So, about the fact that some people are able to hear the noise floor of the device on some headphones, yes, the fact is that Get prides itself in being the only wireless portable amp capable to drive any headphones from Hi impedance to planars and this somehow motivated the decision to have this little gain push. Now it might be perceived as biased and I wouldn't blame any of you, but we did go around and run some beta test and surveys. The fact remains that we have a sample here of people that hear this and it's real but the very vast majority will not hear this even with very sensitive earbuds. Some will tough but it's in our test certainly less than 10% of people. It might sound hard to believe because when you hear it well, it's a proof that it's there but I'm being honest here, I absolutely cannot hear this at 43 year old. Out of the last 8-9 reviews we had, Guido did hear, you are the only one and as you should it's an important issue for some and it should be pointed out. Strong work here and we want that, unbiased evaluation, you raise good points. There are other reviews around. I assure you that nobody at the office can hear that or people around us, tested with apple hearbuds and shure's even more sensitive IEMs. For most people, it's dead silent.
That being said, what we do have is a guaranteed satisfaction policy. having a powerful amp has many benefit and it's a great sounding device but if anybody find that in their use case there is a noisy background we will of course refund it. We also have at the moment some  an impedance adapter being made that will solve all of this. we will probably sell it separately, for cheap, but again we want people to be happy so if any buyers can hear this noise floor, contact us we could probably arrange something.

For the volume wheel, I admit that the very  first pre-production units, one of those Guido received where too loose, Altough those our Indiegogo backers receive are not as loose. Comments on that are welcome, hope the feel is good for you. 
Thank you all again
Pierre


----------



## inertianinja

Pierre111 said:


> Hi guys, would like to jump in, thanks all for the interest, some interesting comments. So, about the fact that some people are able to hear the noise floor of the device on some headphones, yes, the fact is that Get prides itself in being the only wireless portable amp capable to drive any headphones from Hi impedance to planars and this somehow motivated the decision to have this little gain push. Now it might be perceived as biased and I wouldn't blame any of you, but we did go around and run some beta test and surveys. The fact remains that we have a sample here of people that hear this and it's real but the very vast majority will not hear this even with very sensitive earbuds. Some will tough but it's in our test certainly less than 10% of people. It might sound hard to believe because when you hear it well, it's a proof that it's there but I'm being honest here, I absolutely cannot hear this at 43 year old. Out of the last 8-9 reviews we had, Guido did hear, you are the only one and as you should it's an important issue for some and it should be pointed out. Strong work here and we want that, unbiased evaluation, you raise good points. There are other reviews around. I assure you that nobody at the office can hear that or people around us, tested with apple hearbuds and shure's even more sensitive IEMs. For most people, it's dead silent.
> That being said, what we do have is a guaranteed satisfaction policy. having a powerful amp has many benefit and it's a great sounding device but if anybody find that in their use case there is a noisy background we will of course refund it. We also have at the moment some  an impedance adapter being made that will solve all of this. we will probably sell it separately, for cheap, but again we want people to be happy so if any buyers can hear this noise floor, contact us we could probably arrange something.
> 
> For the volume wheel, I admit that the very  first pre-production units, one of those Guido received where too loose, Altough those our Indiegogo backers receive are not as loose. Comments on that are welcome, hope the feel is good for you.
> ...



Pierre, I appreciate you being in such good contact about the whole thing. For the benefit if everyone else, as I mentioned in the review, I did not hear the hiss on full-size higher-impedance headphones.

There may be a mix-up though, as I thought I had received a production unit. I generally don’t review pre-pro samples because of things like this, where there can be some manufacturing kinks to work out. But hey, if the retail units are different, I’d be happy to try one and update the review. 

Overall I think it’s a very cool product. Just had to document my experience


----------



## Karendar

inertianinja said:


> Pierre, I appreciate you being in such good contact about the whole thing. For the benefit if everyone else, as I mentioned in the review, I did not hear the hiss on full-size higher-impedance headphones.
> 
> There may be a mix-up though, as I thought I had received a production unit. I generally don’t review pre-pro samples because of things like this, where there can be some manufacturing kinks to work out. But hey, if the retail units are different, I’d be happy to try one and update the review.
> 
> Overall I think it’s a very cool product. Just had to document my experience



At least our experience is the same on the hiss.  My yamaha hp-1's are hiss free. My 64 audio U8's have a hiss...


----------



## Pierre111

inertianinja said:


> Pierre, I appreciate you being in such good contact about the whole thing. For the benefit if everyone else, as I mentioned in the review, I did not hear the hiss on full-size higher-impedance headphones.
> 
> There may be a mix-up though, as I thought I had received a production unit. I generally don’t review pre-pro samples because of things like this, where there can be some manufacturing kinks to work out. But hey, if the retail units are different, I’d be happy to try one and update the review.
> 
> Overall I think it’s a very cool product. Just had to document my experience


No worries, yes I can send you another one, they where actually a production unit, maybe the term pre-prod unit was not the right one. You got the same product, it was just units from the first day of assembly and found a way to make the knob slightly tighter. It's a small difference, you will feel it but I think your experience should not be completely different. We where happy to have you experience the unit we sent you. We also have a small firmware update since, but again we wouldn't be the first company to update firmware, and try to fix some little things trough the first round of production. We have to communicate it but I didn't want to make it sound like your experience should not be considered as the real thing. I apologize if it sounded like that. I also had to communicate that the said hiss depends on the headphone impedance/size of course but is also not heard by everybody for the easy to drive models. Again we care strongly that everybody enjoy the product and it is indeed important to report that some user might hear a hiss on easy to drive hear/headphones. We absolutely don't want to hide from that. You have to go with what you hear and your review has to be trusted, considered and we sincerely appreciated it, but since we know that most user don't hear it I feel we should tell people that as well. You, and Karendar have an outstanding audition and it's a great quality in order to be a audio reviewer! We wouldn't expect that you would document your experience differently.
Thank you again!


----------



## inertianinja

Pierre111 said:


> No worries, yes I can send you another one, they where actually a production unit, maybe the term pre-prod unit was not the right one. You got the same product, it was just units from the first day of assembly and found a way to make the knob slightly tighter. It's a small difference, you will feel it but I think your experience should not be completely different. We where happy to have you experience the unit we sent you. We also have a small firmware update since, but again we wouldn't be the first company to update firmware, and try to fix some little things trough the first round of production. We have to communicate it but I didn't want to make it sound like your experience should not be considered as the real thing. I apologize if it sounded like that. I also had to communicate that the said hiss depends on the headphone impedance/size of course but is also not heard by everybody for the easy to drive models. Again we care strongly that everybody enjoy the product and it is indeed important to report that some user might hear a hiss on easy to drive hear/headphones. We absolutely don't want to hide from that. You have to go with what you hear and your review has to be trusted, considered and we sincerely appreciated it, but since we know that most user don't hear it I feel we should tell people that as well. You, and Karendar have an outstanding audition and it's a great quality in order to be a audio reviewer! We wouldn't expect that you would document your experience differently.
> Thank you again!



OK, sounds good!
The firmware update thing is always an interesting thing to cover in reviews. For example, Fiio often updates their DAPs with firmware updates that add significant features or address problems. In my review of the X3-III, there was a pretty significant issue with files playing on a delay, but Fiio told me that they were releasing an update. So I held the review a few days to see if it was fixed, which it was. I think firmware updates can be a good way for the company to show that they still care about the product and are listening to the community.

By the way - did you guys publish the output impedance for the Get?


----------



## FSTOP

I am having no issues whatsoever with "hiss" with any of the IEMs or headphones ive tried thus far. Im quite familiar with impedance-matching and understand that some devices may not be as compatible...But personally, no issues whatsoever in that regard, very low noise floor with my devices.
Also have no issues with the mechanical movement of the volume potentiometer. Is not loose at all, nor really worried about accidentally moving it.  I do (out of years of habit working with audio) always zero the pot before powering it on anyway.


----------



## Karendar

Just got my penon audio impedance adapter. Tested it immediately with the 64 audio u8's which were hissing and the hiss is down to a minimum (still hear it though, damn my ears! Hehe). I got a 20 impedance adapter as to not overly affect power of the output and I'm glad I did... Overall volume is clearly affected by the adapter. Thankfully, I had some leeway with max volume, so not an issue here.


----------



## Karendar

Double post


----------



## FSTOP

wondering if the Bluewave Get app will still be available? do not see in Google Play.


----------



## Karendar

FSTOP said:


> wondering if the Bluewave Get app will still be available? do not see in Google Play.



Good question, I didn't even remember it had an app.


----------



## FSTOP

i had forgotten about it myself too! i do recall seeing a picture of the battery status and bt range or signal bar, both would be really useful. Especially the battery level, as i now have fears of Get dying when i need it most,  before a recharge. 
i believe there were EQ settings for the app mentioned too, not as important as i have eq profiles set up in PowerAmp myself, but i am sure useful for some...
i still only get a Blue LED on the Get when connecting with my LG v20, although the phone is aptx-HD, and confirms so when connected with the Get. Just wondering, as the initial info shows the Gets's LED to turn purple for a apt-x HD codec (connection).


----------



## Karendar

FSTOP said:


> i had forgotten about it myself too! i do recall seeing a picture of the battery status and bt range or signal bar, both would be really useful. Especially the battery level, as i now have fears of Get dying when i need it most,  before a recharge.
> i believe there were EQ settings for the app mentioned too, not as important as i have eq profiles set up in PowerAmp myself, but i am sure useful for some...
> i still only get a Blue LED on the Get when connecting with my LG v20, although the phone is aptx-HD, and confirms so when connected with the Get. Just wondering, as the initial info shows the Gets's LED to turn purple for a apt-x HD codec (connection).



Hey, I didn't notice that either.  I'm paired in APTX-HD, but LED doesn't change from blue... @Pierre111 any input on that? We know the device is negociating properly, the phone does tell us... Can the Get tell us as well? 

As for battery level: In Oreo, we'll have the battery indicator for BT devices directly in the notification window... Which will be great.

As for EQ, I'm wondering if an EQ manipulation on the app level (Which translates to a modification directly on the Bluewave Get) might have more impact than doing a post-processing EQ setting inside the app itself... Maybe Pierre can vouch for this as well.  And to tell us if the app is coming! 

So many questions! Man I love this device.


----------



## Pierre111

Hi, thanks for the question. The CODEC is indicated when the streaming start. When you start playing a song, either with the round button or from the phone screen, you will see three flash of the LED. Amber is for AptX HD, Magenta is for AptX, and Cyan is for AAC. After that it resume to blue Slow blink. If you pause and it play again, you will see the 3 flash sequence again and you know you have the right Codec. For the App we expect it early 2018.


----------



## mellda

Can anyone compare the Bluewave Get to Astell&Kern XB10?


----------



## Mikol1011 (Dec 7, 2017)

So I just got my 2x Bluewave Get's today. I also have the Astell&Kern XB10's as well.
And if I didn't hear the XB10, I would've thought the bluewave's were top notch. They're still one of the best bluetooth receiver's out there, and for the price, they're a steal compared to the XB10, but the XB10 is better if you're using balanced, and I wouldn't hesitate getting the XB10's again over these if I'm using these with higher end IEMs.

Design wise, the bluewave's are 1000x better than the XB10's. The XB10's feel like a toy; the plastic is thin and doesn't inspire confidence that if you drop it, that it wouldn't crack. The get's are much more solid and built better.
The buttons are in a better and more logical place as well on the get's.

The noise floor on the get's is absolutely monstrous, especially with very sensitive IEMs like my SE846 and my Noble K10's... It actually overpowers alot of the music unless I turn them up to deafening volumes.
The noise floor on the XB10's is lower when unbalanced. With balanced, it's not silent, but it is significantly lower than that. So if we say the Get's noise floor is 100%, then the unbalanced XB10 is 60%, and balanced XB10 is 30%.
So this already is a HUGE advantage if you're using sensitive headphones.

In terms of music reproduction, the AMP on the XB10's is definitely cleaner. Bass is tighter, vocals sound abit more lush, highs are extremely pleasing as well, none of that compression that you typically hear in the high frequencies from other lower end bluetooth devices (the get's don't experience this either, so that's good).
Compared to the XB10, there's definitely abit more sub-bass on the get's, so the low-frequency roll off that plagues bluetooth devices is definitely well done on the get's. But bass sounds abit more bloated, highs aren't as clean. Mids sound good, but slightly less forward. But when using this with sensitive IEMs, the hiss really affects the vocals and makes everything sound grainy...
I would definitely say the get's don't sound as open in terms of soundstage, but that may be due to the less forward mids when compared to the XB10's balanced. When unbalanced, they actually sound similar; the XB10 loses some of its sparkle, bass gets more bloated and mids get pushed back abit, and at this point the get sounds close, with the exception of the hiss... Like it really masks some of the vocals at regular listening volumes, I can't tolerate it on my sensitive IEMs.

The get's are very good, and honestly if I didn't do a side by side, I wouldn't be so harsh on them.
I'm glad I have them in my collection especially for the less sensitive stuff, and for their price, you can't find better. And when you only have unbalanced headphones, they sound just as good as the XB10's.
But if you're not concerned with the price and you have 2.5mm TRRS termination headphones, then the XB10 is the one to go for.

Edit: I also have 2 of the Noble BTS. They're not even worth comparing with either of these.  There's intense bass roll off on these, connection isn't great, high's are very shrill, mids sound very hollow with no weight to them (probably stems to the bass roll off). Sound stage is decent, though, AND these have like, no hiss, so there's that. These may have been a good solution back when they first came out, but with the XB10 and now the get's, the noble's are pretty much obsolete, especially at MSRP of $100.


----------



## Pierre111

Mikol1011 said:


> So I just got my 2x Bluewave Get's today. I also have the Astell&Kern XB10's as well.
> And if I didn't hear the XB10, I would've thought the bluewave's were top notch. They're still one of the best bluetooth receiver's out there, and for the price, they're a steal compared to the XB10, but the XB10 is better if you're using balanced, and I wouldn't hesitate getting the XB10's again over these if I'm using these with higher end IEMs.
> 
> Design wise, the bluewave's are 1000x better than the XB10's. The XB10's feel like a toy; the plastic is thin and doesn't inspire confidence that if you drop it, that it wouldn't crack. The get's are much more solid and built better.
> ...


Thanks for that comparison Mikoi, we are glad you like it. Balance out is definetely worthwhile and we also like the XB10. Maybe two things to note, If you have harder to drive headphones like Planars for example, that's where the A&K just won't do (they best us on many levels for other things,I can agree with your impressions). We are working on an impedance adapter mini cable solution for people who experience a hiss, that will give a more usable volume range and will reduce hiss significantly for sensitive IEM. We chose a higher gain on GET to be able to drive any headphones and Get is also 4 times more powerful than the A&K, that's a lot of amplification power, might be a bit overpowering for sensitive IEMs, and sensitive ears! (Sorry I don't hear that noise floor on any IEMS, that's truth, but we are aware that great critical listener can find it to be too high so we are taking good notes) I will also post the frequency response here tomorrow


----------



## waynes world

Pierre111 said:


> Thanks for that comparison Mikoi, we are glad you like it. Balance out is definetely worthwhile and we also like the XB10. Maybe two things to note, If you have harder to drive headphones like Planars for example, that's where the A&K just won't do (they best us on many levels for other things,I can agree with your impressions). We are working on an impedance adapter mini cable solution for people who experience a hiss, that will give a more usable volume range and will reduce hiss significantly for sensitive IEM. We chose a higher gain on GET to be able to drive any headphones and Get is also 4 times more powerful than the A&K, that's a lot of amplification power, might be a bit overpowering for sensitive IEMs, and sensitive ears! (Sorry I don't hear that noise floor on any IEMS, that's truth, but we are aware that great critical listener can find it to be too high so we are taking good notes) I will also post the frequency response here tomorrow



I know it's too late for this version of the Get, but if your next one has a gain switch, I'll be very interested. Hopefully the switch will be labelled "Get-pumped!" and "Get-sensitive"


----------



## Pierre111

Hi wayne, yes it's in the pipeline, along with other things. Love your idea... might very well use it if your copyrights are not too crazy... Hey we are still a small broke startup!


----------



## waynes world

Pierre111 said:


> Hi wayne, yes it's in the pipeline, along with other things. Love your idea... might very well use it if your copyrights are not too crazy... Hey we are still a small broke startup!



In addition to what appears to be a great initial product, another thing that bodes very well for you and your company is the fact that you communicate here and do it well. Keep it up, and best of luck from a fellow Canuck


----------



## FSTOP

I certainly can't directly compare GET with the A&K xb10 offering, but just by pictures alone, i really do not like the form factor and controls of the xb10. Just seems really poorly laid out compared to the ergonomics of Get--Just my 2cents, of course.
Still enjoying Get, and very happy with it! Thanks for the update on the LED info, Pierre! And looking forward to the app in the future.


----------



## Karendar

I'm wondering, would a software gain switch be plausible within the app? That might compensate for the lack of a physical one.


----------



## Pierre111

Karendar said:


> I'm wondering, would a software gain switch be plausible within the app? That might compensate for the lack of a physical one.


Hey Karandar, or F... (I value confidentiality) Short answer... No, sorry it's a hardware thing. I should receive samples for our adapter soon I'd like to know how it works for you (measurments work good, but golden ears like yours are precious...)


----------



## Karendar

Pierre111 said:


> Hey Karandar, or F... (I value confidentiality) Short answer... No, sorry it's a hardware thing. I should receive samples for our adapter soon I'd like to know how it works for you (measurments work good, but golden ears like yours are precious...)



No worries, just keep me posted.


----------



## mellda

Mikol1011 said:


> So I just got my 2x Bluewave Get's today. I also have the Astell&Kern XB10's as well.
> And if I didn't hear the XB10, I would've thought the bluewave's were top notch. They're still one of the best bluetooth receiver's out there, and for the price, they're a steal compared to the XB10, but the XB10 is better if you're using balanced, and I wouldn't hesitate getting the XB10's again over these if I'm using these with higher end IEMs.
> 
> Design wise, the bluewave's are 1000x better than the XB10's. The XB10's feel like a toy; the plastic is thin and doesn't inspire confidence that if you drop it, that it wouldn't crack. The get's are much more solid and built better.
> ...



Thank your the comparison. I was hasitating between bluwave and A&K but finally I choosed XB10 and I'm happy for my decision. I will receive it on monday. I hope it will sound great with my 50-ohm Shure 1540.


----------



## subtec

Pierre111 said:


> Hi wayne, yes it's in the pipeline, along with other things. Love your idea... might very well use it if your copyrights are not too crazy... Hey we are still a small broke startup!


I hope better battery life is in the cards for a future product. It's the only thing keeping me from either the Get or XB10; 6-8 hours just isn't enough for me. Right now the Radsone Earstudio is looking like my best bet: 350mAh battery for a claimed battery life of 14 hours, compared to the 200mAh battery in the Get, yet still almost the same size. Just waiting on some reviews and general availability, since they're just wrapping up their crowdfunding and making first deliveries as well.


----------



## Mikol1011

subtec said:


> I hope better battery life is in the cards for a future product. It's the only thing keeping me from either the Get or XB10; 6-8 hours just isn't enough for me. Right now the Radsone Earstudio is looking like my best bet: 350mAh battery for a claimed battery life of 14 hours, compared to the 200mAh battery in the Get, yet still almost the same size. Just waiting on some reviews and general availability, since they're just wrapping up their crowdfunding and making first deliveries as well.



I backed the earstudio as well. Not sure how it'll sound, but it definitely looks promising, and the addition of balanced is just gravy.
Once I get that I'll add comparisons as well.


----------



## m4rkw

It seems some people have got this device but the bluewave website still shows it for pre-order, what is the current ship time for website orders?  Thanks!


----------



## m4rkw

I'd be really grateful if someone could post their real-world battery life with the Get, eg at nominal volume, running it down to dead. If it was with Shure SE535s that would be even more awesome 

I'm currently using the shure BT1 cable which gets really good battery life (10+ hours) but has a load of other problems that led me to initiate a return with amazon.


----------



## Karendar

m4rkw said:


> I'd be really grateful if someone could post their real-world battery life with the Get, eg at nominal volume, running it down to dead. If it was with Shure SE535s that would be even more awesome
> 
> I'm currently using the shure BT1 cable which gets really good battery life (10+ hours) but has a load of other problems that led me to initiate a return with amazon.



I'll run a simulation at work today. Will baseline with an iphone 6 and spotify streaming.


----------



## m4rkw

Karendar said:


> I'll run a simulation at work today. Will baseline with an iphone 6 and spotify streaming.



Awesome thanks!


----------



## MrFuzzemz

m4rkw said:


> It seems some people have got this device but the bluewave website still shows it for pre-order, what is the current ship time for website orders?  Thanks!



They've mentioned in the comments on the Indiegogo page that they expect to have all crowd-sourced purchases shipped by Christmas. I would imagine orders from their website should ship some time after that. Maybe January?


----------



## mellda

m4rkw said:


> Awesome thanks!



Bluewave team sent me this email on thursday:

Hi Roman, 

We may still have the special pre-launch price, but we’ve already started to ship the first pre-orders. Unfortunately, we do have a lot of them to fill and the waiting time before shipping is currently of about a month. Very sorry about that. I hope it helps you with your final decision though. 

Thank you for your interest,
Stephanie
Team Bluewave


----------



## Karendar

m4rkw said:


> I'd be really grateful if someone could post their real-world battery life with the Get, eg at nominal volume, running it down to dead. If it was with Shure SE535s that would be even more awesome
> 
> I'm currently using the shure BT1 cable which gets really good battery life (10+ hours) but has a load of other problems that led me to initiate a return with amazon.



From a full charge, started playback at 9:45 AM EST. Currently looping a basic playlist off 320kbps MP3's (Don't have lossless on my phone yet, but shouldn't affect battery consumption on Get by that much, as it's doing mostly BT and post-processing)

Baseline changed: I'm using my LG V30 in APTX-HD mode.


----------



## m4rkw

Cool thanks! From reading other comments it sounds like I'm best off using something else with SE535s as they're fairly high sensitivity.


----------



## Karendar

m4rkw said:


> Cool thanks! From reading other comments it sounds like I'm best off using something else with SE535s as they're fairly high sensitivity.



Well, running with my U8's, I get moderate hiss... I'm waiting to see what their impedance adapter does for me. Only problem I see with impedance adapters, especially the Penon I've tried, is that it really affects soundstage...


----------



## Karendar

So started at 9:45 AM EST, we're at 13:41 PM EST and Get is still going strong... As I can't check remaining battery life, I can't say how much time it has left... My BT volume is at 75% and get is possibly 80% of volume (Loud enough so my ears don't hurt).


----------



## m4rkw

Well at 4 hours i’d be pretty shocked if it wasn’t still going. The BT1 cable advertises 8h but I consistently get well over 12 hours with it.


----------



## Karendar (Dec 11, 2017)

m4rkw said:


> Well at 4 hours i’d be pretty shocked if it wasn’t still going. The BT1 cable advertises 8h but I consistently get well over 12 hours with it.



I would be shocked too.  But you never know with new products...

**edit** Just had a small glitch. Music app crashed on my phone and get disconnected after 5 minutes... I restarted it and music is playing again. So we're close to the 6 hour mark (About 20 minutes to the 6 hour mark)

**2nd edit** Beyond the 6 hour mark at 16:18... I'm about to leave the office. Considering Get specifications mentions 6 hours at max power and I'm driving gear that's not that power hungry, I have a feeling I'll be able to continue running this for a bit. At least until the 7 hour mark, maybe more.


----------



## Mikol1011

m4rkw said:


> I'd be really grateful if someone could post their real-world battery life with the Get, eg at nominal volume, running it down to dead. If it was with Shure SE535s that would be even more awesome
> 
> I'm currently using the shure BT1 cable which gets really good battery life (10+ hours) but has a load of other problems that led me to initiate a return with amazon.



What issues did you encounter with the cable? Cause I've been eyeing it myself


----------



## m4rkw (Dec 11, 2017)

Mikol1011 said:


> What issues did you encounter with the cable? Cause I've been eyeing it myself



When paired with high sensitivity IEMs like SE535s the default volume is ear-piercingly loud, so the initial voice that says "POWER ON!" and "CONNECTED!" and the beeps when it turns off are so loud that I'm worried they could damage my hearing. There's no way to disable them, so I've been making sure they aren't in my ears when I turn them on or off. Just a short while ago I discovered when turning them on if you time it right you can press the volume down button just as the voice prompt is about to play and it silences it.

As far as I can tell it doesn't support software updates and shure support have yet to respond about the issue. Any potential fix is likely to involve sending it away if they'll even do anything at all.

Other than that, it sounds nice despite only supporting the SBC codec, bluetooth connection works very well and the battery life is way over what they promise. It's rated at 8h but I regularly get well in excess of 12h. I turned mine on this morning around 7am, used them all day with the odd break and they still work now at 9.30pm. Oh another annoyance - when the battery gets low they start with more deafening voice prompts "BATTERY LOW!" every 30 seconds, which you can't disable.

A decent product let down by appalling software. I really hope Shure will agree to do something about it because they specifically advertise compatibility with SE535 but I'm pretty sure if you used these every day without avoiding the voice prompts you would end up damaging your ears.


----------



## Pierre111

m4rkw said:


> When paired with high sensitivity IEMs like SE535s the default volume is ear-piercingly loud, so the initial voice that says "POWER ON!" and "CONNECTED!" and the beeps when it turns off are so loud that I'm worried they could damage my hearing. There's no way to disable them, so I've been making sure they aren't in my ears when I turn them on or off. Just a short while ago I discovered when turning them on if you time it right you can press the volume down button just as the voice prompt is about to play and it silences it.
> 
> As far as I can tell it doesn't support software updates and shure support have yet to respond about the issue. Any potential fix is likely to involve sending it away if they'll even do anything at all.
> 
> ...



Hi m4rkw, Just to let you know, Get does support firmware update, we do take good note of what everybody have to say and indeed there will be one coming as early as january. We will keep everyone  posted, we are compiling all the little things that we can do to make our product better and we are listening to the community. I know your comments where about the Shure cable but I just wanted to put that out, that we are still working at making it even better even tough we started shipping them


----------



## Karendar

Karendar said:


> I would be shocked too.  But you never know with new products...
> 
> **edit** Just had a small glitch. Music app crashed on my phone and get disconnected after 5 minutes... I restarted it and music is playing again. So we're close to the 6 hour mark (About 20 minutes to the 6 hour mark)
> 
> **2nd edit** Beyond the 6 hour mark at 16:18... I'm about to leave the office. Considering Get specifications mentions 6 hours at max power and I'm driving gear that's not that power hungry, I have a feeling I'll be able to continue running this for a bit. At least until the 7 hour mark, maybe more.



Ok, so after close to 8 hours of listening (7:40 to be exact), Get died on me. The death was odd too. I got a beep, then 2 minutes later, it bellied up in a screeching odyssey. I was able to re-power it on and it did the screech/beep in unison. Then it would turn on and instantly turn off. So... 7 and a half hours seems like my reality.


----------



## m4rkw

thanks Karendar, not enough battery life for me sadly. Will hold out for the EarStudio.


----------



## Karendar

m4rkw said:


> thanks Karendar, not enough battery life for me sadly. Will hold out for the EarStudio.



Glad I could help.  I'm still happy that I overshot the expected battery life by over an hour and a half though. Then again, for cans that require more power, might be closer to the rated 6 hours.


----------



## zolom

Just ordered a GET.  Will connect it to the Fiio F9 Pro iems  (28 ohm) to play APTX HD via my LG V30. Hope the required volume level and the F9 load, will provide at least ~8 hours playback time.  The fact that it can play while charging should suffice (I can hook it to a very small emergency charger I have).
Hope the possibility of very high volume level when earphones connector is connected will be resolved (i.e. GET should always start with low volume level) and some friction should be added to secure the volume wheel.  Further more,  I hope that future firmware update will support activation of android voice comnands by pressing the GET buttons. 

Waiting for my new gadget. When can I expect shippment? 

Thanks


----------



## Karendar

zolom said:


> Just ordered a GET.  Will connect it to the Fiio F9 Pro iems  (28 ohm) to play APTX HD via my LG V30. Hope the required volume level and the F9 load, will provide at least ~8 hours playback time.  The fact that it can play while charging should suffice (I can hook it to a very small emergency charger I have).
> Hope the possibility of very high volume level when earphones connector is connected will be resolved (i.e. GET should always start with low volume level) and some friction should be added to secure the volume wheel.  Further more,  I hope that future firmware update will support activation of android voice comnands by pressing the GET buttons.
> 
> Waiting for my new gadget. When can I expect shippment?
> ...



Well, on a V30 with sound at 75% on the Get + 80% on phone got me CLOSE to 8 hours, but not a full 8 hours.  YMMV. I haven't tested playback while charging though. I have a 10k mAh Anker battery which I could test it with.


----------



## FSTOP

I'm pretty happy with the battery life, seems quite adequate for the higher output it has, while still maintaining a small and light form factor. In my use cases, there's rarely a chance i cant recharge between uses. Really like that it can be left plugged in for constant powered use while charging (and not damaging battery) too. 

Thanks for the real-world battery testing, Karendar. How do you like your V30? (I have v20)


----------



## Karendar

FSTOP said:


> I'm pretty happy with the battery life, seems quite adequate for the higher output it has, while still maintaining a small and light form factor. In my use cases, there's rarely a chance i cant recharge between uses. Really like that it can be left plugged in for constant powered use while charging (and not damaging battery) too.
> 
> Thanks for the real-world battery testing, Karendar. How do you like your V30? (I have v20)



V30 is a great phone! Everything is almost perfect on it. The DAC sounds terrific, battery life is insane and screen is gorgeous. Front cam sucks though and updates aren't as frequent as my essential phone and pixel... Still haven't found the perfect phone on every front. Someday..


----------



## zolom (Dec 13, 2017)

Karendar said:


> Well, on a V30 with sound at 75% on the Get + 80% on phone got me CLOSE to 8 hours, but not a full 8 hours.  YMMV. I haven't tested playback while charging though. I have a 10k mAh Anker battery which I could test it with.


Thanks
Why not set the V30's volume to maximum and reduce the GET volume level? thus increase its playback time. Will that affect much the noise floor with my 28 ohm F9 Pro hybrid IEMs?

BTW, I have a very small (keychain) battery pack which should enable me to recharge the GET on long flights
(see: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WBIK25C/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)


----------



## Karendar

zolom said:


> Thanks
> Why not set the V30's volume to maximum and reduce the GET volume level? thus increase its playback time. Will that affect much the noise floor with my 28 ohm F9 Pro hybrid IEMs?
> 
> BTW, I have a very small (keychain) battery pack which should enable me to recharge the GET on long flights
> (see: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WBIK25C/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)



The reason I set volume that way is to avoid blowing my eardrum by mistake if I roll the get's audio wheel... By having it set that way, get is comfortable at max audio... Safety first.


----------



## reunknown

Hi all,

I own the Noble K10 too and have experienced some hiss when paired with the GET (IEM too sensitive, amp too high output). Am thinking of using an impedance adapter/plug to combat this problem. Would a 75ohm, 100ohm or 200ohm impedance adapter work better?


----------



## zolom (Dec 14, 2017)

Did anyone try the GET with either FiiO f9 Hybrid/f9 Pro or Shure SE846? How is the level of Hiss with those?

Thanks


----------



## Karendar

reunknown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I own the Noble K10 too and have experienced some hiss when paired with the GET (IEM too sensitive, amp too high output). Am thinking of using an impedance adapter/plug to combat this problem. Would a 75ohm, 100ohm or 200ohm impedance adapter work better?



I used a 20ohm and got good results (lowered hiss, but not completely gone). Considering the noble are in the 32 ohm range, if you want complete hiss removal, go for 75 ohm.


----------



## lambdastorm

Still waiting for my GET. Dunno when they'll ship it but my interest is completely gone rn.


----------



## Karendar

lambdastorm said:


> Still waiting for my GET. Dunno when they'll ship it but my interest is completely gone rn.



Why is it gone? It's a nice device.


----------



## MayorSimpleton

I received my Get the other day.  I was an early Indiegogo investor.  I also have Fiio BTR1.

I can confirm most of what has been said so far.  Good effort for a V1 product.  Main feedback comments for me are:

'Analogue' volume pot. This was/is the USP for me - I can never get the correct volume with the 'stops' you find on mobile devices and in my case, an iPhone.  So this is great to have - although as discussed it is too loose, and because of it's location, it is _very_ easy to accidentally change the volume.  Also the 'range' is a bit... long?  Nothing at all in the first 10% of the range, then going all the way up to extremely, dangerously loud.

The rest of the device gets a 7/10 for build quality from me.  The buttons are a bit plasticy - might feel nicer if the where made of metal, and the circular cover holding the clip came loose.  But overall for a new maker without the buying power of big manufacturer it's really pretty good.

Hiss.  I am using the GET with my beloved Shure SE535.  I don't have golden ears, in fact in theory my 47 yo ears should be well past their best, especially given the abuse they have had over the years.  Still, sadly for me the hiss is so prominent that it renders the Get effectively unusable for me.  I usually listen at moderate levels, and sometimes late at night at very low levels.  In both scenarios the level of background noise is the thing I notice most, masking the music and the quality of sound that may be there.  The BTR1 has no issues with hiss at these, or any levels - but because it uses the 'transport' default volume steps - it's impossible to find the correct volume level!

One other thing that springs to mind is that the Get maintains better Bluetooth connectivity than the BTR1 - which will drop out more often (possibly because of it's metal case).

My take on the Get is that it is a good effort for a V1 product from a V1 maker - albeit it not in reality applicable to my use-case.  I can see that the team are passionate about it, and I would buy a 'V2' Get, although it would need some form of switchable gain, and a much improved 'feel' to the volume control.


----------



## waynes world

MayorSimpleton said:


> I received my Get the other day.  I was an early Indiegogo investor.  I also have Fiio BTR1.
> 
> I can confirm most of what has been said so far.  Good effort for a V1 product.  Main feedback comments for me are:
> 
> ...



Interesting post. Considering that the BTR1 doesn't do AAC (and I assume the GET does), how do you find the SQ compares between the two? (Maybe you can't provide a comparison due to the hiss factor)


----------



## inertianinja

MayorSimpleton said:


> I received my Get the other day.  I was an early Indiegogo investor.  I also have Fiio BTR1.
> 
> I can confirm most of what has been said so far.  Good effort for a V1 product.  Main feedback comments for me are:
> 
> ...




Yup, these are just about the same impressions I had in the review I posted a few pages back. 
I think most of it comes down to what headphones the Get V1 works nicely with, vs. what most people will expect or actually use them with.

With my more sensitive/lower-impedance testing headphones, I heard the hiss and they got too loud too quickly.
With my Elear, however, no hiss and much more reasonable volume curve.

It's great that there's a little bluetooth adapter out there that's designed to power fullsize cans, but I imagine that most people will buy it with plans to use IEMs.


----------



## MayorSimpleton

waynes world said:


> Interesting post. Considering that the BTR1 doesn't do AAC (and I assume the GET does), how do you find the SQ compares between the two? (Maybe you can't provide a comparison due to the hiss factor)



It’s not really possible or fair to compare them tbh, at least not with the SE535.  I might try the Get with my HD600 tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## zolom (Jan 5, 2018)

Ordered the Get on the 12th.  Expecting shippment in January.  I do hope that a January batch should resolve (at least) the volume wheel issues:  the loose wheel friction and the incinsustant very high volume level while slightly turning the wheel,  right from the beginning.
If these issues will not be resolved on my unit's batch,  then I may cancel my order and reluctantly continue wating for the Radsone Earstudio or for a future revised Get version.
Regarding the hiss issues,  these should be resolved (I hope) with a proper impedance cable.

Waiting for more detailed reviews,  especially with two headphone types:  low impedance iem (mine is the Shure SE846) and 32 ohm over the ear headphones (mine is the A-Audio Legacy). Now,  I also got the FiiO F9 Pro IEMs,  which have impedance of 28 ohm. 
What impedance values may apply to each of my headphones characteristics?

Thanks


----------



## meinname123 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Mikol1011

Just got my Earstudio's today. Doing this comparison on a pair of Shure SE846.

Using the regular 3.5mm jack, they sound very similar to the Get's, in that they both sound very good for unbalanced output. The Get has abit of boosted bass, while the Earstudio's have abit boosted high's. The AK XB10 sound the most balanced to my ears, but please keep in mind, with the exception of the Get's (whose bass-boost is absolutely noticeable from the get-go), these emphases are not huge, and should not dictate which one of these you should go for. 
But just like the Get's and the unbalanced XB10 output, once you compare it to the balanced output on the earstudios and XB10's, the soundstage definitely opens up, instrument separation is increased, and possibly as a consequence of this, clarity appears to be improved abit. 
Comparing 2.5mm earstudio to 2.5mm XB10, the XB10 still has a wider soundstage, and I can pick out the microdetails just better, but since the high's aren't as boosted as the earstudio's, some may think the earstudio's have better clarity.
The earstudio's give you far more technical control, like how fast the decay is, jitter filtering, etc. And the ability for firmware updates, such as the recent one that allows us to change the volume on system sounds (i.e. sound of it when it powers on and powers off), is absolutely fantastic. Before I updated the firmware, the sound of it turning on was genuinely deafening, it was awful. Also, the earstudio's have an option for EQ as well, so you can customize this to give you the exact sound signature you're looking for. Very nice for people who like that. 
This level of customization is rarely seen in these bluetooth receivers, so it's very nice.
Also the noise floor (hiss) is barely audible, and most won't notice it at all even with high sensitivity IEMs like the SE846 and Noble K10, so that's a plus. It's definitely the lowest of the 3. 

There's merits for all 3:
AK XB10 subjectively sound the best to me, and despite costing more than the rest, I am happy I purchased them and would do it again if an IEM warranted it (currently using it between SE846 and Noble K10, both balanced). Really wish the build was nicer though... Feels crazy cheap...
The Earstudio's are a far cheaper, excellent alternative to the AK XB10, provided you can use them balanced. They sound great, level of customization is great, I haven't used them enough to test battery life but they claim it's longer, and really, even if it's the same as the rest, this still wins by many standards (provided you can use balanced). 
The Get is excellent for unbalanced sources with higher impedances than typical IEMs, as many of us have found the noise floor on the Get's to be unbearable on high sensitivity IEMs. The Get really sounds very similar to the other 2 if you're using unbalanced, which many people are, so there's not many benefits for going for the rest in that case, but that noise floor with high-sensitivity IEMs... 

P.S. Bonus round, I also received the Aqua+ from kickstarter.
Since it costs 2x as much as the earstudio's and the Get's, with only an unbalanced output, it's by far the least worth it of all 4, but it's build is the nicest, and comes with a leather case. BUT, the leather case adds some bulk, and you have to take it off every time you want to charge the thing....... And it charges wirelessly via Qi charging, so having to litter your home or workplace with qi chargers, or bringing the (very small) qi charging pad with you is definitely a con...
Sound wise, they sound similar to all 3 unbalanced. They have a button on it that you push, which supposedly upsamples all music to 32bits, which is ridiculous because you can't add detail that wasn't there to begin with. Instead, what you will notice is a VERY intense DSP filter being applied. Have to admit, it does widen the soundstage abit, but it boosts the highs and low frequencies so much, and pushes the mids back, as to try to give you "greater clarity" and "better bass", while "widening" the soundstage simply by pushing the mids back. It makes the music more "fun" for most people, but the fact that they try to pass off upsampling as this magical thing that will make your 128kbps MP3 sound like lossless feels insulting.
In any case, don't go for this one. It doesn't sound bad by any means, but I feel they justify the increased cost because of that stupid button.
When you can get the Get or the earstudio's for half as much, or even the AK XB10 for slightly more, they beat this any day of the week. It's just too overpriced when you compare it to the competition. Now if the get's and earstudio's weren't half the price, then we'd be having a different conversation...

Oh and a little background note, before I tried balanced, I genuinely believed that going balanced would do nothing more than just give you more power and a slightly cleaner sound due to the way that it's wired. Definitely depends on what you're hooking it up to, but in the case of the earstudio's and the XB10's, there's definitely an audible difference.


----------



## meinname123

Great review of the EarStudio
What can you say about the DCT thing? How does it influence the sound and what level do you prefer?
Also which DAC Setting do you prefer?


----------



## Researcher

pls let me clear. is it with BT 5.0 or BT 4.2? The title here says it is 5.0, but this link tells a different story, https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bluewave-wireless-hifi-headphone-amplifier-bluetooth-headphones#/


----------



## Karendar

Researcher said:


> pls let me clear. is it with BT 5.0 or BT 4.2? The title here says it is 5.0, but this link tells a different story, https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bluewave-wireless-hifi-headphone-amplifier-bluetooth-headphones#/



It's bt 5.0. they upgraded mid campaign.


----------



## Researcher

Karendar said:


> It's bt 5.0. they upgraded mid campaign.



TY for your reply. This is awesome then. Afaik, BT 5.0 should be extending range of connection. is there anyone here who can say its connecting range (ft) with/without any obstacle?


----------



## meinname123 (Jan 7, 2018)

The BT 5 is in this case just marketing blabla. The BT Chip (which is also used by other devices like earstudio) is certified for BT 5 (but the certification was easy as this kind of device needs to implement nothing new for BT 5  - so qualcomm just had to spend a few bucks for recertification)

If you read the Bluetooth specifications (or at least on wiki whats new on BT 5) you notice following;
BT 5 brings big improvements for BT Low Energy. This is good for Stuff like Fitbit and so on.

But for A2DP - that what is used by BT audio Receivers - the communication is done by Bluetooth BR/EDR classic.
And this wasn't changed since BT 4.x on receiver side or on the protocol
So for audio BT 5 is no improvement like higher Datarate.

Yes, the sender is allowed to send with a higher output power in classic mode. But this "feature" does not need a higher Protocol number on Receiver side. Also Receivers with BT 4.x (or even older) profit if the sender is transmitting with more power.

So:
BT 5 in smartphone (or other sender) = good.
BT 5 on receiver side = just marketing
(for classic stuff. For LE Stuff it's great)


BTW: it's BT 5 not BT 5.0.
Bluetooth dropped it's Point numbers starting with BT 5


----------



## Ynot1

iphone 8 and iphone X are both bluetooth 5. But you don't get a headphone jack. Just saying, bluetooth is more backwards compatible. And I read bt 5 will extend range or increase data speed. But headfi wants both at the same time.


----------



## Ynot1

waynes world said:


> Interesting post. Considering that the BTR1 doesn't do AAC (and I assume the GET does), how do you find the SQ compares between the two? (Maybe you can't provide a comparison due to the hiss factor)



Are you sure? Sometimes for legal reasons they have to say things like that. Only way to tell is by listening. I remember bluedio supporting aptx without permission supposedly and went back to delete the feature in software supposedly and people tried to hack it to restore aptx supposedly. But at the end of the day there is nothing to indicate what you are using while bluetooth adapts to rf conditions in the real world.


----------



## Researcher (Jan 7, 2018)

meinname123 said:


> The BT 5 is in this case just marketing blabla. The BT Chip (which is also used by other devices like earstudio) is certified for BT 5 (but the certification was easy as this kind of device needs to implement nothing new for BT 5  - so qualcomm just had to spend a few bucks for recertification)
> 
> If you read the Bluetooth specifications (or at least on wiki whats new on BT 5) you notice following;
> BT 5 brings big improvements for BT Low Energy. This is good for Stuff like Fitbit and so on.
> ...



BT 5 (i am almost sure 5.1 will be released. You will use 5.0 then. Whether or not i am right,  this is not the topic we are discussing about)  To be honest, you wrote many WAFFLES here. BT 5 is currently a must-have feature due to several reasons;

Bluetooth 5 provides the high speed in terms of the speed between packets. In reality, the speed is in terms of link speed. Historically, BLE was capped at a 1-Mb/s data rate; that’s doubled to 2 Mb/s with Bluetooth 5. This means low latency, while watching a movie. Moreover a Bluetooth 5 radio at 2 Mb/s will see a big advantage in application throughput when placed the same distance apart. This means you can hear clearly what you are on at longer range. Many people here complain about temporary loss of connection and clarity, while their phone are placed into back-pocket. This will kill such an unacceptable situation. 

I got Iphone X with BT 5. Of course, i would like to invest in not crappy tech but future.

anyway, my question is still there, is there anyone here who can say the Gets`s connecting range (ft) with/without any obstacle?


----------



## meinname123 (Jan 7, 2018)

5.1 i don't think so. Maybe they will call it 5+ or 5 Advanced or 5 High-speed or whatever.
But this doesn't really matter.

For the other things you wrote.
Believe and think what you want.
But the future will show you that no BT 5 A2DP Audio Receiver will have any advantage over a BT 4.2 A2DP Device. (cause A2DP is no part of the BLE Stack)
//edit: 

Yes, both can profit from a BT 5 Device on sender side (like your iPhoneX) cause of the higher allowed Output Power. But as said, BOTH

//edit: BTW: the next cool thing in BT which has to do with Audio is the Tempow Audio Profile (TAP)


----------



## Researcher

meinname123 said:


> 5.1 i don't think so. Maybe they will call it 5+ or 5 Advanced or 5 High-speed or whatever.
> But this doesn't really matter.
> 
> For the other things you wrote.
> ...



Yeah, provided that you have any two devices with BT 5, you can only get benefit from BT 5. Afais, BT 5 will be standard for all phones released in 2018. On the other hand, nearly all  2017 flagships have BT 5. I am gonna be waiting for  V2 of the Get for overall improvement in build quality or `maybe` sounding.  Who knows whether or not we will see any interesting news from CES 2018...

BTW, i am thinking to pair it with W40.


----------



## Karendar

meinname123 said:


> The BT 5 is in this case just marketing blabla. The BT Chip (which is also used by other devices like earstudio) is certified for BT 5 (but the certification was easy as this kind of device needs to implement nothing new for BT 5  - so qualcomm just had to spend a few bucks for recertification)
> 
> If you read the Bluetooth specifications (or at least on wiki whats new on BT 5) you notice following;
> BT 5 brings big improvements for BT Low Energy. This is good for Stuff like Fitbit and so on.
> ...



Funny you say that Bluetooth dropped the minor versioning numbers: https://www.bluetooth.com/~/media/files/specification/bluetooth-5-faq.ashx?la=en - I guess someone should tell the person who does their documentation to drop the decimals too. 

While it's true that BT 5 bandwidth and range increases are mostly for LE devices, there are some optimizations which might give a more stable connection. And depending on how it's implemented, having a BT 5 transmitting device paired to the Get could have some improvement in communication as opposed to a BT 4.x transmitting device.


----------



## meinname123

Karendar said:


> Funny you say that Bluetooth dropped the minor versioning numbers: https://www.bluetooth.com/~/media/files/specification/bluetooth-5-faq.ashx?la=en - I guess someone should tell the person who does their documentation to drop the decimals too.



LOL - True.  Good catch.


----------



## infinitum4

Hi there, I have been eyeing the GET for a week now.

A bit info on my setup, I currently use Dragonfly Red on my Samsung S8, with songs between 16 - 24bit, 44.1 - 96khz, 320kbps or above. I use FLC8S with the Reds for my wired setup, and am planning to use it with the GET too for commute. One thing that concerns me though, is the hissing issue I've been reading on this thread. Considering that FLC8S has just 11 Ohm impedance, will this be a major issue?

Also, how do these compare with the Red if anyone has both? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Karendar

infinitum4 said:


> Hi there, I have been eyeing the GET for a week now.
> 
> A bit info on my setup, I currently use Dragonfly Red on my Samsung S8, with songs between 16 - 24bit, 44.1 - 96khz, 320kbps or above. I use FLC8S with the Reds for my wired setup, and am planning to use it with the GET too for commute. One thing that concerns me though, is the hissing issue I've been reading on this thread. Considering that FLC8S has just 11 Ohm impedance, will this be a major issue?
> 
> Also, how do these compare with the Red if anyone has both? Thanks a lot!



Get is mostly used for high impedance gear... I have 32 ohm impedance IEM's (64 audio U8) and they suffer from the hiss, which I can make abstraction of at higher volume. Some people were not able to make abstraction of it though. Your best bet would be to listen to it first... 

However, they do offer a "garanteed satisfaction" policy. So if it doesn't float your boat, they'll make good on it. They were working on an impedance adapter for sensitive gear. Waiting for them to fulfill on that front. In the meantime, I have a 20 ohm impedance adapter which does cut the hiss considerably, but affects audio clarity/soundstage... It's a cheap adapter, so it's normal. 

There's always this that can compensate for the hiss: 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281352-REG/ifi_audio_iematch_micro_idsd_headphone.html

But at that price, makes Get a little too expensive unless you have a few use cases for this.


----------



## zolom (Jan 9, 2018)

I am really worried about the noise (hiss) level with highly sensitive IEMs (mine is the Shure se846).  Did anyone try the GET with those or similar IEMs?
I did place an order on the GET, but I am reluctant to add impedance stage which may affect the sound dynamics and soundstage.
If the noise level over such IEMs is significant, then it might be reasonable to hold my order for now and wait for V2 of the GET.


----------



## infinitum4

Karendar said:


> Get is mostly used for high impedance gear... I have 32 ohm impedance IEM's (64 audio U8) and they suffer from the hiss, which I can make abstraction of at higher volume. Some people were not able to make abstraction of it though. Your best bet would be to listen to it first...
> 
> However, they do offer a "garanteed satisfaction" policy. So if it doesn't float your boat, they'll make good on it. They were working on an impedance adapter for sensitive gear. Waiting for them to fulfill on that front. In the meantime, I have a 20 ohm impedance adapter which does cut the hiss considerably, but affects audio clarity/soundstage... It's a cheap adapter, so it's normal.
> 
> ...



Hi Karendar, thanks for the info. I think for my use cases I will instead search for a separate wireless IEM that supports at least aptX; still don't know if I'm going true wireless yet, will have to see CES 2018 till the end to make my decision.


----------



## zolom

I undestood from a Bluewave representative that they had prepared an impedance adapter to be used with sensitive IEMs.  Hope they'll share information (and picture)  of that adapter.


----------



## Karendar

zolom said:


> I undestood from a Bluewave representative that they had prepared an impedance adapter to be used with sensitive IEMs.  Hope they'll share information (and picture)  of that adapter.



I had the same conversation with Pierre. He told me he had to deal with initial shipping of the Get from their campaign and then they would look into this.

@Pierre111 is this correct? Any news for us on the impedance adapter?

Thanks!


----------



## PowderLegend

I've had both my GET and Earstudio for a couple weeks now. I've used them both with CIEMs and with KZ ZS-6, both SE and balanced (Earstudio only). Until these showed up, my portable use was either through a 1G Fiio X5 or if I needed nav, iPhone->AT-PHA50BT. 

The AT is my control device, and the X5 is my portable reference. 

Other people have posted lengthy reviews of all of these, but having them side by side points out their most glaring flaws in the face of their competition. 

First, the build quality on the GET is great- it's built like a tank. Really similar to the original X5... just a chunk of metal. I'm less impressed with the lack of a hold function, so any brush of the volume wheel is immediate pain. Then there's the hiss- it's not a minimal "10% of people" or golden ears thing, it's like 15+% of the sound at normal listening levels is straight hiss. The beeps through the headphones also drive me nuts- there's no way to control that volume and they're painfully loud. I can't really speak to the sound quality of the DAC or amp other than the hiss is terrible. It's really not useable for me. The AT does better, and let's face it, the AT was convenient and well-featured, but SQ is total crap. It's like trying to play a record with sandpaper- all fuzz and digital artifacts, but at least it has a low noise floor. 

The Earstudio is kind of hilariously the polar opposite. It feels cheap and plasticy like the AT, not chunky and surprisingly solid like the GET, but the SQ is out of this world. It sounds so much better than the AT it's hard to describe. Everything is clean, clear, and controlled like the X5 where the AT was grainy and noisy. The Earstudio in balanced mode lit up my CIEMs like nothing I've tried before. It's better balanced with the customs than my schiitstack is SE, and my schiitstack is a Bifrost Uber and Asgard 2! 

If only the Earstudio could be packaged into the GET (with a hold switch!), we'd have the perfect product.


----------



## Pierre111

Karendar said:


> I had the same conversation with Pierre. He told me he had to deal with initial shipping of the Get from their campaign and then they would look into this.
> 
> @Pierre111 is this correct? Any news for us on the impedance adapter?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi we received the samples for our impedance adapter, the performance is very good according to some people noticing a hiss. I urged our supplier to make an extra effort to produce them promptly and we will supply it free of charge to our customer for whom the background noise is problematic.


----------



## Karendar

Pierre111 said:


> Hi we received the samples for our impedance adapter, the performance is very good according to some people noticing a hiss. I urged our supplier to make an extra effort to produce them promptly and we will supply it free of charge to our customer for whom the background noise is problematic.



Great news! Glad to see this will be a free option... If you need someone else to give impressions, feel free, I'm just a stone's throw away. 

 How much is the impedance rating for the cable?


----------



## Karendar

PowderLegend said:


> I've had both my GET and Earstudio for a couple weeks now. I've used them both with CIEMs and with KZ ZS-6, both SE and balanced (Earstudio only). Until these showed up, my portable use was either through a 1G Fiio X5 or if I needed nav, iPhone->AT-PHA50BT.
> 
> The AT is my control device, and the X5 is my portable reference.
> 
> ...



You make me wanna try the Earstudio now... But I can't justify the extra cash. Have too many failed crowdfundings tying up money :/


----------



## Researcher

I would like to buy the Get after reading review here and out there. But, everyone says  volume control of The Get is in need of refinement due to the fact that it might easily be turned  accidentally in pocket. I am just wondering if it will be fixed. Additionally, can someone with the Get say up to how many meters can it connect to a source with/without any obstacle (like wall)?


----------



## Karendar (Jan 14, 2018)

Researcher said:


> I would like to buy the Get after reading review here and out there. But, everyone says  volume control of The Get is in need of refinement due to the fact that it might easily be turned  accidentally in pocket. I am just wondering if it will be fixed. Additionally, can someone with the Get say up to how many meters can it connect to a source with/without any obstacle (like wall)?



I personally don't have any issues with the wheel... Even when in pocket. I also make sure when the wheel is at max volume, it doesn't hurt my ears by controlling the volume on the phone.

As for range, I've had interference when phone was in my left pocket and get was in the right pocket, but overall it's pretty breakup free. My second get is paired on a bt transmitter on my TV. I can get some breakups when in line of sight about 5 feet from the BT device and I've been 20 feet away  with a wall in the way with zero breakups as well. Hard to give you an exact appreciation. Overall, it's more than satisfactory to me considering bluetooth is never fully stable anyway.


----------



## chadsfake (Jan 18, 2018)

I received mine this week and love it, In the past I have had a Cowon S9 and Z2 and the GET surpassed both of those for sound quality. I am using a pair of Shure SRH 440s with them and have no complaints.


----------



## Old Music Lover

I have had mine for a couple of weeks. Works and sounds great with my iphone using the Onkyo HD player. I am having a problem when using the FIIO x3 v111. It cuts out all the time. It also occurs when I use the AK Jr. Will there be a fix for this in the future? Thanks


----------



## MayorSimpleton (Jan 22, 2018)

Update from me.  I am the Shure SE535 user for whom the Get was unusable because of the impedance miss-match:

I found an Etymotic impedance adaptor in my box of bits and tried that with the Get > SE535.  It worked in as much as it definitely reduced the output into the IEMS and made them 'listenable', but the quality of the sound was weird - it had an 'uncontrolled' and bloaty quality to it.

So I made up an impedance adapter as described here and suitable for balanced armature IEMS.  It makes a HUGE difference.  With the impedances better matched, I can now hear what the Get is capable of via my SE535's - and it's very impressive.  The hiss is almost completely gone, and it sounds fkn great actually!  Easily outperforms the Fiio BTR1 now.  It's not a long-term solution as I don't want to need to use an adapter with the Get, and I can still only use 25% of the volume, but I am now able to get an idea of the quality of the output from the Get.

I saw the update from Bluewave about producing some Get's with lowered gain - now I've heard how good it can be I would definitely be interested in buying one.

Another 'mod' I did was to take the Get apart and stick a damper to the inside of the casing over the volume wheel, in order to restrict the free movement of the wheel.  The volume control is now much stiffer, easier to control and can handle being in my pocket without the volume constantly being nudged out of position.


----------



## Karendar

MayorSimpleton said:


> Update from me.  I am the Shure SE535 user for whom the Get was unusable because of the impedance miss-match:
> 
> I found an Etymotic impedance adaptor in my box of bits and tried that with the Get > SE535.  It worked in as much as it definitely reduced the output into the IEMS and made them 'listenable', but the quality of the sound was weird - it had an 'uncontrolled' and bloaty quality to it.
> 
> ...



Great news! What did you use as a damper material? Can you write up a step by step for everyone's benefit?


----------



## MayorSimpleton (Jan 22, 2018)

Karendar said:


> Great news! What did you use as a damper material? Can you write up a step by step for everyone's benefit?



Hesitate to do a write up because it *will be very easy to break the Get while doing this*!!  Personally I was OK with that....

1. Unscrew the top metal circular cap - the cap that retains the shirt-clip.
2. Unscrew the inner threaded retainer ring with large screwdriver.  The thread appears to have some form of threadlock on it, so it is a bit stiff.
3. Prize off the lower circular metal cap (this pops off).
4. Wiggle the metal tube off - the three button caps will fall out.
5. Unclip the plastic side covers by prizing open gently from the volume control side. Be careful as the battery can flop lose.
6. I used a sliver of sticky-backed felt pad (like this) scarfed down to about 2mm thickness - which I stuck to the inside of the plastic casing, positioned to push onto the volume wheel when reassembled.  A 5mm diameter circular pad should do the trick.  You need to get the pad quite thin here, otherwise the case will not snap back on properly when you reassemble.
7. Reassembly is the reverse of the above

*Once again, I take zero responsibility if your break your Get whilst trying this mod!*


----------



## Researcher

MayorSimpleton said:


> Hesitate to do a write up because it *will be very easy to break the Get while doing this*!!  Personally I was OK with that....
> 
> 1. Unscrew the top metal circular cap - the cap that retains the shirt-clip.
> 2. Unscrew the inner threaded retainer ring with large screwdriver.  The thread appears to have some form of threadlock on it, so it is a bit stiff.
> ...




I think the best one helping to get rid of hiss is this. But, it is not cheap, which makes me not to invest in the Get.


----------



## inertianinja

MayorSimpleton said:


> Hesitate to do a write up because it *will be very easy to break the Get while doing this*!!  Personally I was OK with that....
> 
> 1. Unscrew the top metal circular cap - the cap that retains the shirt-clip.
> 2. Unscrew the inner threaded retainer ring with large screwdriver.  The thread appears to have some form of threadlock on it, so it is a bit stiff.
> ...




I just tried this. I used a few layers of thin electrical tape, and it achieved the desired effect. Thanks!


----------



## Pierre111

MayorSimpleton said:


> Update from me.  I am the Shure SE535 user for whom the Get was unusable because of the impedance miss-match:
> 
> I found an Etymotic impedance adaptor in my box of bits and tried that with the Get > SE535.  It worked in as much as it definitely reduced the output into the IEMS and made them 'listenable', but the quality of the sound was weird - it had an 'uncontrolled' and bloaty quality to it.
> 
> ...



Good stuff! I will get back here soon with some update regarding the hiss some are experiencing. I like the modding thing, I myself do those things all the time. That being said, I want to officially put it here that we don't recommend it. There is a real high risk of damaging the GET. In all honesty I'm also afraid that the clip will come loose ever after by altering the thread lock. We have been working on this ourself. Drop us an email at info@bluewaveaudio.ca if you feel the wheel is too loose we will do our best to help you. We want you to be happy with your product.
Regards.
Pierre


----------



## doggiemom

I received the Get today.  Did a quick listen with Cypherus Audio Black earbuds (which are 32 Ohm), and did not notice any hiss.  (In fairness, my husband was playing God knows what from the crappy Alexa speaker in the kitchen, so it was hardly a critical listening session).  I like the form factor a lot.  I use either a GeekOut V2+ Infinity or Mojo and work, and the sound quality is better, but they are bulkier and wired from an iPhone (and also significantly more costly than the Get).  I'd definitely be interested in an impedance adapter in case hiss is a problem with my IEMs, but my initial impression is that the Get is a very good value.


----------



## Martin Howell

So my GET should be arriving later today.  Unfortunately it is being sent to my Parent's address (I was between addresses at the time and needed a stable address to post to) so it'll be later this week I finally get to try it.  Looking forward to this quite a bit.  Hoping this will be my one stop office solution to leave my phone on the charger on my desk whilst I walk of around the office to the large format printers.


----------



## Cane

FSTOP said:


> I received my Bluewave Get yesterday. (I was part of the crowdfunding platform on Indigogo, in an early tier.)
> 
> I have been eagerly awaiting this product before any such device existed and did not hesitate in the least as soon as I heard of the Bluewave offering.
> 
> ...


I got my GET today, and my impressions are similar. The build and sound quality is superb. Very easy to set up, but the range is severely lacking... even to the point that the sound breaks at 50cm (20 inches) if my arm is in the way.
Having direct line of site gives me about 2 meters (6,5 feet), that's about it. At twice that range the sound cut's out if I am moving, and even sitting still at 5m (16 feet) the sound constantly break's up.

My 5 year old Samsung Bluetooth device, have twice the range, and have no problems going through a concrete wall, to the room next to the device or having the phone inside and sending the sound out to the balcony 3-4 meters through the closed door.

I am wondering what the problem is? I am sure that it is a good chip (Qualcomm) I have one in my phone, and have never had any problems with it. But perhaps a lacking antenna or to small buffer?

Other than that, the melody is a little anoying, when you start the unit and the wheel is a little to sensitivie (move it one millimeter, and the sound goes from to low, to, to high).


----------



## Cane

Cane said:


> I got my GET today, and my impressions are similar. The build and sound quality is superb. Very easy to set up, but the range is severely lacking... even to the point that the sound breaks at 50cm (20 inches) if my arm is in the way.
> Having direct line of site gives me about 2 meters (6,5 feet), that's about it. At twice that range the sound cut's out if I am moving, and even sitting still at 5m (16 feet) the sound constantly break's up.
> 
> My 5 year old Samsung Bluetooth device, have twice the range, and have no problems going through a concrete wall, to the room next to the device or having the phone inside and sending the sound out to the balcony 3-4 meters through the closed door.
> ...


The Samsung unit isn't big either (and it manages bigger range), and the small 100mA battery would last about 3h when it was new (I am using Ultrasone Pro 900 headphones). Of course with a lot less sound quality.


----------



## FSTOP

I have to agree on the range, seems very poor in my experience as well. I have dropouts even within inches of my phone, which leads me to believe there are some issues going on, ie: shielding, antenna placement? Experiments show me even touching or holding the device (or moving hand across it to change tracks) causes moments of tx/rx problems.
I still love the SQ, but the range is unfortunately a definite issue in my use with my copy. Im wondering how the BT antenna is configured, if it is affected by output jack, ground...


----------



## Cane

FSTOP said:


> I have to agree on the range, seems very poor in my experience as well. I have dropouts even within inches of my phone, which leads me to believe there are some issues going on, ie: shielding, antenna placement? Experiments show me even touching or holding the device (or moving hand across it to change tracks) causes moments of tx/rx problems.
> I still love the SQ, but the range is unfortunately a definite issue in my use with my copy. Im wondering how the BT antenna is configured, if it is affected by output jack, ground...


I would like to know to. Hope that Pierre111 can go to the bottom with it.


----------



## Cane

Cane said:


> I got my GET today, and my impressions are similar. The build and sound quality is superb. Very easy to set up, but the range is severely lacking... even to the point that the sound breaks at 50cm (20 inches) if my arm is in the way.
> Having direct line of site gives me about 2 meters (6,5 feet), that's about it. At twice that range the sound cut's out if I am moving, and even sitting still at 5m (16 feet) the sound constantly break's up.
> 
> My 5 year old Samsung Bluetooth device, have twice the range, and have no problems going through a concrete wall, to the room next to the device or having the phone inside and sending the sound out to the balcony 3-4 meters through the closed door.
> ...


I would like to add another observation. When I start a track, some part of the circuitry in the Get, gets activated, and there is a popping sound. For some reason, that popping sound will return before each new track is played on some players, but on other's, I will only hear it for the first track... Perhaps this is something that can be fixed with a new firmware?


----------



## Researcher

Cane said:


> I got my GET today, and my impressions are similar. The build and sound quality is superb. Very easy to set up, but the range is severely lacking... even to the point that the sound breaks at 50cm (20 inches) if my arm is in the way.
> Having direct line of site gives me about 2 meters (6,5 feet), that's about it. At twice that range the sound cut's out if I am moving, and even sitting still at 5m (16 feet) the sound constantly break's up.
> 
> My 5 year old Samsung Bluetooth device, have twice the range, and have no problems going through a concrete wall, to the room next to the device or having the phone inside and sending the sound out to the balcony 3-4 meters through the closed door.
> ...



I ve a Xiaomi Bluetooth Audio Receiver, this.  It has BT 4.2 and gives at least a smooth connection of 15- 20m.  Although the get has BT 5 connection, how is it possible to experience such a crappy range?  what is it u are connecting to the get?


----------



## Cane

Researcher said:


> I ve a Xiaomi Bluetooth Audio Receiver, this.  It has BT 4.2 and gives at least a smooth connection of 15- 20m.  Although the get has BT 5 connection, how is it possible to experience such a crappy range?  what is it u are connecting to the get?


I am using an old Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (Bluetooth 4.1), so I am only using the original aptX, not HD. Either way, there is no coming around that my Samsung BHS3000 (Bluetooth 3.0), from 2011 has at least twice the range without any connection problems.
And I don't seem to be the only one. I highly doubt that all the other ones are using as old phone as I am.

The thing is that if you need a changeable battery and a pen, this is still the king of phones...


----------



## Cane

Cane said:


> I would like to add another observation. When I start a track, some part of the circuitry in the Get, gets activated, and there is a popping sound. For some reason, that popping sound will return before each new track is played on some players, but on other's, I will only hear it for the first track... Perhaps this is something that can be fixed with a new firmware?


Third observation, and definitely the worst. I have had two total cutouts, when sitting still at 2m with free sight. There is no apparent reason. There is sound, and then there is nothing. The unit still blinks blue, but the seconds go by and the sound never returns. The only thing is to turn the unit of and then on again.

There is no consistency either. The first time, I played a video and got about 30 minutes in, and then the sound stopped. The other time was around 10 minutes, from last pause, playing another video.
There is no problems with the sound in the files...


----------



## Cane

FSTOP said:


> I have to agree on the range, seems very poor in my experience as well. I have dropouts even within inches of my phone, which leads me to believe there are some issues going on, ie: shielding, antenna placement? Experiments show me even touching or holding the device (or moving hand across it to change tracks) causes moments of tx/rx problems.
> I still love the SQ, but the range is unfortunately a definite issue in my use with my copy. Im wondering how the BT antenna is configured, if it is affected by output jack, ground...


I have got an answer from Bluewave. They seem to think that the antenna got damaged in the assembly. It seems that a few faulty units slipped through, beyond the first batch (it was tested thoroughly). As I understand it, they will add a test at the end of assembly, to assure that it won't happen again.

I will keep you updated, when I get my new unit.


----------



## Martin Howell

So I've had my unit for less than one day now and have only used it with one pair of IEMs (TA Icarus III, don't have access to any of my headphones at the moment), so a full test out will have to wait until after the weekend.

Can confirm that I can hear the hiss @Karendar could and also have a severe range issue.  Currently using as an external DAC from my laptop whilst charging it up to do a battery life test.

I will say that it sounds great and if as @Cane mentioned the range is a production issue that can be corrected and replacements sent out I will be very happy with this little unit (assuming this hiss can be fixed through the use of a little adaptor).

I don't have the loose wheel problem some people seem to have had and am quite pleased with the volume steps available to me.  Takes a bit of fine movement but have been able to get a comfortable volume in all situations.


----------



## Cane

Martin Howell said:


> I don't have the loose wheel problem somepeople seem to have had and am quite pleased with the volume steps available to me. Takes a bit of fine movement but have been able to get a comfortable volume in all situations.


My wheel is quite stiff. Haven't had any problems with it turning in my pocket. And as you say, I to have been able to get a good sound level. But as have been pointed out before, you can turn the wheel quite some way before approaching the desired level and then a slight touch will bring it to far. It's just a little bit to finicky.
Of course it might be another thing with harder to drive headphones... mine is only 40 ohm's (I to have a slight hissing sound, but so does a lot of other products. At normal volume, I will only hear it, if I consciously are trying to hear it.).


----------



## Karendar

Cane said:


> My wheel is quite stiff. Haven't had any problems with it turning in my pocket. And as you say, I to have been able to get a good sound level. But as have been pointed out before, you can turn the wheel quite some way before approaching the desired level and then a slight touch will bring it to far. It's just a little bit to finicky.
> Of course it might be another thing with harder to drive headphones... mine is only 40 ohm's (I to have a slight hissing sound, but so does a lot of other products. At normal volume, I will only hear it, if I consciously are trying to hear it.).



The tipping point for hissing being too aggressive seems to be 32 ohm for me. Anything 50 to 150 hissing is almost non existant. Sadly, most of my gear is 32 and under...


----------



## Pierre111

Hello there. It looks like your units are faulty. We should have a much better range than what you are describing. Here's a video of me showing a strong connection at more than 10m, with Get and phone in pockets, moving it around, trough a wall, etc. This is with a Sony phone but we have about the same with my Iphone 6 and a LG G5. I would like to investigate a bit more about the situation. Of course we can replace your units, hopefully it's not a compatibility issue, we stick to the protocols so our firmware should be pretty much universal but it's difficult to know the Quirks of every devices out there. In any case we are here for you and will make sure you have a more usable device. Please drop us a email at info@bluewaveaudio.ca


----------



## FSTOP

Thanks, Pierre.
I'll contact you about my device. Do you think the antenna issue could be fixed by myself? (i have fairly good electronics skills: design and build my own speaker systems, solder PCBs from scratch, build RC planes, etc) I'd be willing to take it apart and try if you think the issue is user-repairable.
Thanks again!


----------



## turbobb

Researcher said:


> BT 5 (i am almost sure 5.1 will be released. You will use 5.0 then. Whether or not i am right,  this is not the topic we are discussing about)  To be honest, you wrote many WAFFLES here. BT 5 is currently a must-have feature due to several reasons;
> 
> Bluetooth 5 provides the high speed in terms of the speed between packets...



I found this really useful in terms of understanding what BT5 is/isn't about:

(thx to @Griffith for posting it on the wireless IEM thread)

Still waiting for my Get to be shipped so can't comment about the range yet. I do have a LG V30 so it'll be BT5 on both ends.


----------



## saveloy

Hi there, long time lurker, first time poster 
I received my unit a while back and it had too much hiss with my IEMs and portable headphones so I kind of stopped using it.
Then I found this thread and it all made sense.  So now I'm sitting here enjoying my Get with a new set of headphones, with a higher impedance, and it's working like a champ!
However, I seem to have the same issue that others are experiencing,  I cannot get more than about 2 metres away before it the signal breaks up and then stops working altogether.  Ordinarily this isn't an issue as I am using the Get for commuting purposes.
I am so impressed with this little amp, build quality is great, looks good, super compact and the volume wheel works excellently.  Even used it with my computers and the sound was so much better than onboard


----------



## Karendar

saveloy said:


> Hi there, long time lurker, first time poster
> I received my unit a while back and it had too much hiss with my IEMs and portable headphones so I kind of stopped using it.
> Then I found this thread and it all made sense.  So now I'm sitting here enjoying my Get with a new set of headphones, with a higher impedance, and it's working like a champ!
> However, I seem to have the same issue that others are experiencing,  I cannot get more than about 2 metres away before it the signal breaks up and then stops working altogether.  Ordinarily this isn't an issue as I am using the Get for commuting purposes.
> I am so impressed with this little amp, build quality is great, looks good, super compact and the volume wheel works excellently.  Even used it with my computers and the sound was so much better than onboard



I'm getting some range issues with mine as well. I was going to stop by Bluewave's offices tomorrow and have a talk with them about something else, I'll slip in a word while I'm there.


----------



## saveloy

Karendar said:


> I'm getting some range issues with mine as well. I was going to stop by Bluewave's offices tomorrow and have a talk with them about something else, I'll slip in a word while I'm there.


Ah fantastic, much appreciated!


----------



## Martin Howell

So I've had a chance to play around with this a little more and have noticed an improvement on the range issue.  Can now walk much further from my phone (8m-10m), with light weight stud partitions between.  Will do some further testing and then email in to Pierre as suggested above.


----------



## veraideishal

Just got my Get, and here are my brief impressions; but first, a bit of background:

My main IEMs are Etymotic HF5s, which are not only very low impedance (16 Ohms), but are also very sensitive (105dB/0.1mV), and very isolating. As a result, I usually listen at the lowest volume setting on my iPhone 7, and even them I usually use the EQ settings of my music player to drop the level down another 16-20dB (!) or so.

So I'm kinda sensitive to hiss, which is why I ordered the Get in the first place, to see if the analog volume control helps.
(FYI: My previous Bluetooth solution was the Westone Bluetooth cable, for which I modded my HF5s to accept MMCX connectors - yeah, I'm a little extreme.)

Unfortunately, the high output gain of the Get means that the hiss is way too high . The volume wheel only appears to attenuate the audio before the output stage, leaving the noise floor unchanged.

Meanwhile, my main headphones are the Fostex TR-80, which are 80 Ohm dynamic headphones. The Get fares better with these; the noise is not noticeable in normal listening, but it is apparent when playback stops (it's especially noticeable when the Get turns off its output stage about 10 seconds after playback stops, and you realize that the Get wasn't actually silent until that point).

Haven't tested range, since I usually don't stray too far from my phone.


----------



## Martin Howell

Now completed some further testing and am happy to report that my initial range issue seems to have fixed itself.  Tried connecting to my laptop and I can get clear across my office (a good 15m-20m away) before I get a little hiccup.  This is more than good enough.  Interestingly my laptop only has Bluetooth 4.2, where as my phone is 5.0, but presumably has a more powerful transmitter.

One thing I have noticed though is that the buttons don't all work whilst using my laptop, I can skip track forward, track back, and pause, but not play on itunes and only pause on spotify.  I'm sure this is a software issue at the laptop end as it is different depending on what programme I'm using.  Anyone have any luck on getting it to work properly with a computer?  Should be noted that all controls work as expected with a phone.

All in all very happy with this little device, just need to sort some sort of cable for the impedance / hiss issue, anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## turbobb

Hi @Pierre111,  I'm eagerly looking forward to receiving my Get. Any ideas how I can check on my order status?  Thx!


----------



## tim0chan

Martin Howell said:


> Now completed some further testing and am happy to report that my initial range issue seems to have fixed itself.  Tried connecting to my laptop and I can get clear across my office (a good 15m-20m away) before I get a little hiccup.  This is more than good enough.  Interestingly my laptop only has Bluetooth 4.2, where as my phone is 5.0, but presumably has a more powerful transmitter.
> 
> One thing I have noticed though is that the buttons don't all work whilst using my laptop, I can skip track forward, track back, and pause, but not play on itunes and only pause on spotify.  I'm sure this is a software issue at the laptop end as it is different depending on what programme I'm using.  Anyone have any luck on getting it to work properly with a computer?  Should be noted that all controls work as expected with a phone.
> 
> All in all very happy with this little device, just need to sort some sort of cable for the impedance / hiss issue, anyone got any recommendations?


Earbuddy by ifi audio


----------



## Martin Howell

tim0chan said:


> Earbuddy by ifi audio


Thanks very much, just ordered one and will let people know how I get on.


----------



## Cane

It has been mentioned before. However I never tried to turn the wheel to the max before. Now I have realized that with the phone on 60% (the point when my phone warns about turning it up could harm your hearing), the wheel on my Get, is at about 80%.
I am wondering about your experience, how much do the headphones play into this and/or using a product like Ear Buddy/iEMatch?

My point is that there is about 4-5mm (0,15-0,2 inch) left on the wheel, for good recordings. But bad ones equals maxing the Get... As it is right now, about 10mm of the wheel does basically nothing (at least for my setup), and the next 5mm only increase the volume to low, then everything is in the last 5mm or so.

Still haven't heard if this is something that will be possible to change with a firmware or the app, when it is released.


----------



## alpha421

Got mine today.  I forgot I ordered this thing last June.  Anyhow, I experienced the same dropouts, but after charging it completely and resetting the device, the dropouts reduced significantly.  Same wish as other with the volume wheel, the steps are huge and somewhat inconsistent with volume increase, and a low/high gain would be more than welcomed.  It does sound pretty good for BT, but I found the level of OK/good to great depends on the source device.  Not a night and day difference, but clearly a lot more than subtle between my BB Priv(non-aptx) and LG G6(aptx).   Also, helps to have the source volume maxed out.  

Overall, great job Bluewave Audio.


----------



## Karendar

saveloy said:


> Ah fantastic, much appreciated!



Just went to toe Bluewave offices. They replaced my units no questions asked. I also had the pleasure of demo'ing the low gain Get and the impedance adapter. Both do a standup job at correcting the hiss. They had two levels of low gain devices. One was at a step that was perfect for my 64 audio U8's (super faint hissing and decent volume) while the other step had higher volume with minimal hiss. Very acceptable for most people. The impedance adapter I tested was closer to the second one at 30 ohm, but they're still trying higher ohm cables. 

Range wise, with two new Gets, I still had breakups on my lg v30 at 6-7 meters... Will have to test more at home, but I had breakups at 1 meter before. Much improved. I'll recharge them and test again at a later time.

All in all, A1 service from Bluewave!


----------



## saveloy

Karendar said:


> Just went to toe Bluewave offices.
> All in all, A1 service from Bluewave!


Ah fantastic!  So it looks like we had the same issues.  I sent a message to them via the website, hopefully they will be able to help me in the same manner 
Many thanks for your summary of your visit!


----------



## chadsfake

I have been holding off replacing my headphones until I had my GET to help figure out what my next pair of headphones should be. I am replacing my SHR440s and am leaning towards ATH MSR7 for my new pair. I am hoping the change from 44 Ω/ 105 dB to the MSR7 35 Ω/ 100 dB still sounds good and doesn't increase the hiss. I am using a Samsung S7 for the source with Poweramp as the player no eq or effects but have turned on the Samsung Tube Amp pro in the device settings to warm it up a bit with the SHR440s.

Can anyone let me know if they think the MSR 7s are a good choice? The problem is no one around here has any of the three headphones I am considering in stock to try I<ll have to order off Amazon for MSR7, SRH 840 or the Soundmagic HP151

Thanks
Chad


----------



## harpo1

Just received mine today and went to download the new firmware but both chrome and edge report the file as containing a virus.  Anyone else getting the same results?


----------



## Bubblejuice

Does BW have any plans of releasing a IEM/Portable headphone version of the GET? 
One with less gain to reduce the noise floor on low impedance/high sens. devices.

It seems like the main complaints come down to, there is too much background noise, the volume steps are too large on most devices that don't need a lot of power, and the wheel is loose (which means accidental eardrum splitting volume, which again can be attributed to too much power for most IEMs/Portables).

This looks like a great device for headphones in general. But I don't see myself taking my LCD-2s on a stroll very often. An low impedance/high sens. version would probably hit the nail on the head with respects to the complaints I've read of the GET (Or maybe even one with a switch to change between functions).

Any ideas? I'm talking out of my butt here. I don't know much, I'm just going off of what I've read.


----------



## Cane

Bubblejuice said:


> Does BW have any plans of releasing a IEM/Portable headphone version of the GET?
> One with less gain to reduce the noise floor on low impedance/high sens. devices.
> 
> It seems like the main complaints come down to, there is too much background noise, the volume steps are too large on most devices that don't need a lot of power, and the wheel is loose (which means accidental eardrum splitting volume, which again can be attributed to too much power for most IEMs/Portables).
> ...


If I'm not mistaking, the idea of a switch was talked about before, and Bluewave found it interesting. So who knows, there might be such a version in the future.


----------



## Martin Howell

The ifi Ear Buddy recommended by @tim0chan arrived yesterday.  Plugged in and an immediate reduction in hiss.  Still there, but now so low as to not be a problem.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Karendar

Bubblejuice said:


> Does BW have any plans of releasing a IEM/Portable headphone version of the GET?
> One with less gain to reduce the noise floor on low impedance/high sens. devices.
> 
> It seems like the main complaints come down to, there is too much background noise, the volume steps are too large on most devices that don't need a lot of power, and the wheel is loose (which means accidental eardrum splitting volume, which again can be attributed to too much power for most IEMs/Portables).
> ...



They are working on a low gain version. The switch isn't on the radar right now because it requires a redesign... I've tried a prototype of the low gain and impedance adapters. Both do an excellent job of controlling the hiss without sacrificing the quality.


----------



## Saltdiscus

Can the get connect to note 8 thru usb and be used with Bluetooth headphones.


----------



## reunknown

Saltdiscus said:


> Can the get connect to note 8 thru usb and be used with Bluetooth headphones.



That would be useless, as GET is a receiver, not a transmitter. GET is designed to work with wired headphones to reap the benefits of an amplifier.


----------



## Felicitous

If I order another Get today will I still wait till I forget about it to receive it?  or will I get it in a reasonable amount of time now?


----------



## Felicitous

The funny thing is...if it’s for IEM use there are other competitors who have that covered in a larger size with better volume control and whatnot but this is basically the first try and for them to get it so good is a lot as is. I use my Get with my oppo pm-3 and I have no complaints. My volume wheel is actually quite sticky. Unless it’s in my pocket nothing bumps it to ridiculous volumes in my experience.


----------



## Karendar

Felicitous said:


> If I order another Get today will I still wait till I forget about it to receive it?  or will I get it in a reasonable amount of time now?



Considering they're in production and they almost went through all the Indiegogo orders, should be fairly quick.


----------



## gunwale

Mine arrived few weeks ago but havent really got the time to test it.

So far it is probably the best sounding bluetooth device. I am using it with my lgv30+ and you get to choose best sound quality.

It has slightly larger sound stage and bass boost. I am using it with my oriolus mk2 iem. 

There are some hissing since i am using iem. 

Overall it definately sound better than lgv30 with or without impedance adapter in the lgv30. 

It doesnt really have a unique sound signature like mojo or other high end dap.

It also sound better than those creative portable dac amp. 

The only issues are with violins and classical music. Sometimes the notes are not connecting properly. (due to bluetooth i guess)


----------



## Pierre111

Felicitous said:


> If I order another Get today will I still wait till I forget about it to receive it?  or will I get it in a reasonable amount of time now?


Every past orders have been sent out. We normally ship new orders within 2 days.
Thanks.
Pierre


----------



## Felicitous

Heck yeah! Will be getting my second one this week or next. Way too good for planars on the go


----------



## Karendar

Felicitous said:


> Heck yeah! Will be getting my second one this week or next. Way too good for planars on the go



Nice! Which planar have you used with them? I'm about to hit the buy button on the Monolith M1060C's...  They're SUPER low impedance for a planar, so I'm wondering how it fares with other planar headsets.


----------



## Felicitous

Karendar said:


> Nice! Which planar have you used with them? I'm about to hit the buy button on the Monolith M1060C's...  They're SUPER low impedance for a planar, so I'm wondering how it fares with other planar headsets.


I have the Oppo PM-3 and the HIFIMAN 400S. Bluetooth with power used to never be possible but now...heck yeah


----------



## Cane (Feb 17, 2018)

I have received my replacement, and it is a lot better than the old one. It isn't possible to block the signal with my arm, any more.
But if you, like me, have solid concrete walls, you might not get much of a distance anyway. The signal won't go through my 15cm, carbon steel reinforced, concrete walls.
I don't know why, because like I have mentioned before, I have a Samsung unit that can do it (and it is even smaller than the Get).

To clarify, if I have my phone in my hallway. It happens to split the apartment in two equal halves. I don't have to have line of sight, with the Get.
The kitchen is about 1m and to the right. I can get about 4m in to it (out of the 5, that is it's length). But it's drywall, not loadbearing.

If I instead try to go into the two rooms furthest away (3m through  the hallway), then I reach about 2m inside of them. It seems a little strange to get the same distance through the concrete and drywall.
Anyway, if I let's say, place the phone in the kitchen. And walk into the office or the bathroom (the rooms, next to it). Then it won't work. The office is through the concrete wall and some cabinets or the fridge/refrigerator.
The reverse was a common before, because I used to recharge the phone in that room and be in the citchen listening to music or audiobooks.
There is a similar problem with the bathroom, and it is a tiled drywall.

I will stop rambling now. I agree that the Get has a wonderful sound and design. Just wished that the unit had a little stronger connection.


----------



## reunknown (May 28, 2018)

-


----------



## Pierre111

To all we now have the impedance adapters and also lower gain Gets, we only charge a 5$ shipping fee for the impedance adapter and 35$ to exchange Get for a lower gain with a much reduce noise floor, email us at info@bluewaveaudio.ca if interrested. No audible change in sound signature with our impedance adapter


----------



## alpha421

Sweet for the lower gain model.


----------



## Karendar

alpha421 said:


> Sweet for the lower gain model.



Been using the lower gain model for a few weeks. Works terrific with my v30... Only issue I have is range, but I think that's due to the v30. Lg is notorious about having weak bluetooth and wifi


----------



## alpha421

I had my GET in the FS forum, but being able to get a model that's actually usable with my iems/earbuds, I'm pretty stoked.  The weakest link in terms of wireless is my BB Priv.  Still bouncing around on which phone to GET.


----------



## harpo1

Karendar said:


> Been using the lower gain model for a few weeks. Works terrific with my v30... Only issue I have is range, but I think that's due to the v30. Lg is notorious about having weak bluetooth and wifi


I don't believe it's your phone.  I've tried my Get on several devices and the range is terrible.  Sound is great but the range makes it almost unusable.  Really disappointed in this purchase considering the price.


----------



## saveloy

harpo1 said:


> I don't believe it's your phone.  I've tried my Get on several devices and the range is terrible.  Sound is great but the range makes it almost unusable.  Really disappointed in this purchase considering the price.


I sent them a message a couple of weeks back about my range issues and was told that a firmware update was on it's way to address this.  I applied the one that followed and that made no difference.  Not really sure how a firmware fix would address this but hey I will give benefit of doubt.  I emailed again afterwards and am awaiting a reply.  I would be really interested exchanging for the lower gain model just to be able to drive more 'phones.  At the moment I cant get any more than about a foot of distance without line of sight, disappointing as when it works it's really good.


----------



## Pierre111

harpo1 said:


> believe it's your phone. I've tried my Get on several devices and the range is terrible. Sound is great but the range makes it almost unusable. Really disappointed in t



We are Indeed working on firmware updates but I believe if you only get one feet, without line of sight it seems that your device is faulty. I video shows a couple post back what is possible, It's not a special Get or anything, that's what we have for range, up to 10 meters. it's  also true that there are difference in range depending on what it's paired to, and also true that for the moment higher transfer rates like AptX HD would give you a reduced range, but it should never in any case be less than 2 or 3 meters in our tests. I could push the Bluetooth Power 1 or 2 dBs before I overpass FCC treshold, I would like to apologize tough I don't believe range will improve drasticly with firmware tweeks, probably a bit of miscommunication on our part. We are not always here on head-fi and if you have not been answered soon enough or with the right answer please if you can get back to us at info@bluewaveaudio.ca. We'll first try to evaluate if your units are defective and we will take action. No one should be dissapointed by their purchase since satisfaction is garanteed and we offer refunds. 
Pierre


----------



## Felicitous

I second that. On my S8 I can get about 15 ft and my iPhone I get about 10ft. Are you in a high interference area? Microwave baby monitors apartment complex etc could be wrecking havoc on the BT signal.


----------



## Darkestred

@Pierre111 I ordered BWAG earlier in the week but have only received a paypal confirmation.  How long generally to receive the item?


----------



## chadsfake

For anyone interested I ordered the headphone clip to use with ATH MSR7 and the included cable with 90 on both ends is too shallow to fit in the headphone the cable with straight end fits but then is too short to connect to the get and I didn't feel like I found a good position to use the new clip to the headphone I think I am able to secure it better with the clip that came with the unit even more if a add a piece of a foam pad.


----------



## Darkestred

How long did it take to receive your device?  I have been waiting over a week for any confirmation.


----------



## harpo1

Darkestred said:


> How long did it take to receive your device?  I have been waiting over a week for any confirmation.


Took them almost 3 weeks to send out a clip they owed me.  Their customer services isn't that great IMO.


----------



## Darkestred

harpo1 said:


> Took them almost 3 weeks to send out a clip they owed me.  Their customer services isn't that great IMO.



Bah.  Thanks for the heads-up.  Now it makes me wish i would have just bit the bullet and went to the ATM at the canjam...


----------



## Karendar

Darkestred said:


> Bah.  Thanks for the heads-up.  Now it makes me wish i would have just bit the bullet and went to the ATM at the canjam...



Keep in mind that they are a small team and have to deal with the entire production line, shipping, questions, defective item replacement, returns, new product design, etc. Etc. Don't expect apple-like service for a startup that just launched their first crowdfunding product...


----------



## Karendar

Pierre111 said:


> We are Indeed working on firmware updates but I believe if you only get one feet, without line of sight it seems that your device is faulty. I video shows a couple post back what is possible, It's not a special Get or anything, that's what we have for range, up to 10 meters. it's  also true that there are difference in range depending on what it's paired to, and also true that for the moment higher transfer rates like AptX HD would give you a reduced range, but it should never in any case be less than 2 or 3 meters in our tests. I could push the Bluetooth Power 1 or 2 dBs before I overpass FCC treshold, I would like to apologize tough I don't believe range will improve drasticly with firmware tweeks, probably a bit of miscommunication on our part. We are not always here on head-fi and if you have not been answered soon enough or with the right answer please if you can get back to us at info@bluewaveaudio.ca. We'll first try to evaluate if your units are defective and we will take action. No one should be dissapointed by their purchase since satisfaction is garanteed and we offer refunds.
> Pierre



I'm getting this issue with my low gain get... From pocket to phone in hand, signal cuts out... Which is why I blamed the phone.


----------



## Darkestred

Karendar said:


> Keep in mind that they are a small team and have to deal with the entire production line, shipping, questions, defective item replacement, returns, new product design, etc. Etc. Don't expect apple-like service for a startup that just launched their first crowdfunding product...



I understand.  I ordered the item 11 days ago.  Nothing on their site said how long.  Was more curious.  All good, though.  I emailed them the other day and its arriving tomorrow.


----------



## harpo1

So what is the status of the app for this thing?


----------



## Pierre111

Darkestred said:


> I understand.  I ordered the item 11 days ago.  Nothing on their site said how long.  Was more curious.  All good, though.  I emailed them the other day and its arriving tomorrow.


Hi Darkestred, We normally ship twice week. I'm quite sure we don't have pending orders for 11 days, hope this is resolved and you received by now, if not send us a mail at info@bluewaveaudio.ca I'll look into it tomorrow


----------



## Pierre111

harpo1 said:


> So what is the status of the app for this thing?


Hi Harpo1,  the developpment did slow down on the app, hey I'm not gonna lie, the dev team at BW it's me and a friend that helps part time but I want to get it done with as soon as possible. We will deliver it, I promise, but it have to be great.


----------



## Darkestred

Pierre111 said:


> Hi Darkestred, We normally ship twice week. I'm quite sure we don't have pending orders for 11 days, hope this is resolved and you received by now, if not send us a mail at info@bluewaveaudio.ca I'll look into it tomorrow


Thanks Pierre.  It was resolved.


----------



## ?ractaL

Hello I ordered a Bluewave Get from the bluewave website on Tuesday but have received no confirmation except my Paypal receipt. I have also emailed Pierre (plelievre@bluewaveaudio.ca) and have received no response. Can you check my order? My paypal invoice ID is WC-16302. Thanks.


----------



## StephanieG

?ractaL said:


> Hello I ordered a Bluewave Get from the bluewave website on Tuesday but have received no confirmation except my Paypal receipt. I have also emailed Pierre (plelievre@bluewaveaudio.ca) and have received no response. Can you check my order? My paypal invoice ID is WC-16302. Thanks.


 
Hi ?ractaL, 

Sorry about that. About half our team was sick this week so shipping slowed quite a bit. It should be back to normal in the next week though. 

Thanks,
Stephanie & Team Bluewave


----------



## ?ractaL

Great, thanks!


----------



## archangelx (Apr 3, 2018)

Good product - TERRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! Buyer beware!!! NO TELEPHONE CONTACT #, REFUSES TO CALL ME TO DISCUSS MY PROBLEM!!!

I purchased a Bluewave Get and it became defective a week later. The
company says I need a return label but they refuse to email or send the
return label. I even purchased a second device and it works perfectly.
Problem is I can't return the defective Get.It has been over a month of
waiting. I feel that I have been ripped off by the company to the tune
of $119.00 plus MY TIME AND COSTS OF AGGRAVATION.

UPDATE: I spoke to the President of Bluewave and all problems have been RESOLVED.
Trust works both ways. i received my refund and I will mail the defective GET back as soon as the shipping label arrives.

I do love the GET and I use it daily in my musical performances. I will never go back to the old wired headphone setup again.

IN FACT I WONDER HOW I GOT ALONG WITHOUT A GET IN MY ARSENAL OF SONIC TOOLS!

Thank you Pierre and Team Bluewave!


----------



## ?ractaL

Hi I received my GET and it works but the power button gets stuck and I cannot turn it on or off. I will need an RMA for my unit. Order number D169779614


----------



## lenkiatleong

I was auditioning A&K SP1000 + 64 Audio Tia Fourte when my bro in law hand over this GET to me. I looked at him annoyingly. He said, "just shut up and listen to it". So, i paired GET with Galaxy Note 8. Connect Tia Fourte to it. Start up Tidal and played Tin Pan Alley in Hifi mode. Adjust the volume and I WAS STUNNED!! It still sounded great even though i was listening to A&K for some time earlier. I can't believe my ears and i totally fainted when i was told the price!! The Fourte really brings up GET potential to the fullest.
Without hesitation, i confiscated one of the two set that my BIL bought. The store ran out of stock. 
Went home and test it with my Sony MDR. At first, got disappointed as it seemed not able to drive it with max volume. However, after charging the device overnight, the Sony headphone got alive without a sweat. I got greedy and changed to Audeze XC which is harder to drive even though it's low impedance. To my surprised, the XC was shaking violently with bass!! I can't believe how powerful this GET is. The SQ is awesome and i still can't believe the price over performance ratio.
I bought GET mainly to pair it to my room's TV when i'm still bingeing Netflix while my wife is asleep. Many times while watching Timeless, i got shocked and "shouted" with horror when a gun shot or some surprise loud sound being played. The sound quality was so amazing and real with Audeze XC that i now change to less shocking earpiece. I'm using Shure 215 now to get less shock.  (But,i still jump sometimes).
After reading the pages here, i noticed that no one uses GET with PC/iMac even though Pierre mentionned that it could. So, i tried to connect GET with PC and it worked like a charm with my XC. The bass is amazing. The mid and treble are excellent. The PC will charge GET while allowing me to enjoy youtube on my PC. Great.

In sum, i am super happy with GET for below functionalities:
a) desktop USB DAC that basically can drive many headphones. My BIL drives it with Focal Utopia and no problem. Sounds great with my Audeze XC too.
b) connect wirelessly to mobile for great music from Tidal/youtube. Definitely beats mojo/poly combo in term of convenient and may be on par on SQ.
c) connect wirelessly to mobile for call. Like the clip. 
d) connect wirelessly to TV for great movies/youtube

Thank you Bluewave for this product. I saved some money. I wanted to buy Sony WH1000 wireless headphone to pair it to TV but with GET, i get to connect it to ALL my headphones at home and with much higher SQ with Audeze XC.


----------



## Steelsix

I just scored a deal on an LG V30, which thankfully has a headphone jack and QuadDAC; but I'll say I'm still interested in the Bluewave GET.  The V30 will be the largest phone I've owned to date. It's not always practical to have a big ass phone in your pocket wired to your cans, regardless of size. The gym in particular.

This product will allow me to set my phone down somewhere safe while I move about!  I'll lose QuadDAC going BT, but gain some freedom. Hopefully AptX HD (LG V30 supported) will help compensate for loss of wired QuadDAC.  I saw the product on AptX website, read a review and checked MFR website, but finding it here on Head-Fi with an active rep in the thread seals the deal.. I'm in.

Cheers Head-Fi pros, I love finding info here when I'm in the market for something new..


----------



## ?ractaL

Just want to write a little review here...I love my Bluewave GET! It's just what I wanted. Was looking for a wireless HD headphone setup for the office, and had originally tried the Sennheiser PXC550. While they sounded great, they just weren't comfy after a few hours, and I longed for the comfort of the Senn HD line. When I found out about these little bluetooth amps I knew it was the solution I was looking for. Settled on the GET with 2.5mm adapter, and ordered a pair of used Sennheiser HD590s and new OEM replacement pads (didn't want to mess around with modding the "twist-lock" system on the newer Senn HD line).

The GET fits snugly on the HD590 headband, and the 2.5mm adapter works perfectly. It powers the HD590s great, the sound is amazing. And the comfort is perfect, even after many hours of listening. And I can make and receive phone calls.

A little pricey, but worth it!


----------



## srREXed

Does anyone have debilitating tinnitus have experience with the GET? Looking for ways to use my white noise freqs, my hd598cs, with wireless Bluetooth tech. Tinnitus effects me greatly due to injuries a number of years back. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ?ractaL

srREXed said:


> Does anyone have debilitating tinnitus have experience with the GET? Looking for ways to use my white noise freqs, my hd598cs, with wireless Bluetooth tech. Tinnitus effects me greatly due to injuries a number of years back. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



You would have to either mod the HD598cs to remove the twist-lock, or find a way to use the stock Sennheiser cable with the GET. Also not sure where you would clip the GET onto the HD598cs.

This is the reason I bought a used HD590 - no twist lock and a place to easily clip the GET onto the headband.


----------



## cleg

my video about Get


----------



## Karendar

cleg said:


> my video about Get




Using my bluewave get to listen to this  haha


----------



## Karendar (May 25, 2018)

srREXed said:


> Does anyone have debilitating tinnitus have experience with the GET? Looking for ways to use my white noise freqs, my hd598cs, with wireless Bluetooth tech. Tinnitus effects me greatly due to injuries a number of years back. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



Debilitating, no... I have mild tinnitus. I use this with basic IEM's... I have used it with a monolith m1060c and it makes my head ring a bit... You don't have to clip them on to the headset itself either. I usually just clip it on my shirt with my IEM's


----------



## Darkestred

Nice review.  I have really be enjoying mine for use at the gym.  At first, i thought it was just ok sounding but as time has gone on, it does sound really good.  Very impressed with the Codec.  Whether it sounds good because its what i am accustomed to or its actually just OK vs better DAC setups to me is like listening to FLAC vs v0/320 mp3.  I can usually tell a difference between the two but who cares.  

Really happy with the device.  I do wish the volume disc was easier to turn.


----------



## reunknown (May 28, 2018)

-


----------



## srREXed

There is a high gain get and a normal get from what the info on their website says. I sent them an email about my get and still have yet to hear back from them.... bueller


----------



## Karendar

I own a low gain and high gain get... I got one of the first production runs of the low gains. Hiss is almost non existant (still hear a very subtle hiss. And no, it's not my tinnitus) and does not bother at all. What's great about the low gain with sensitive IEM's is that the max volume is just ever so slightly too loud for my ears, so there's no chance of blowing an eardrum by forgetting it at max volume, just slight discomfort.


----------



## srREXed

The one I have doesn’t specify which it is. But I’d say it’s safe to assume that without contact from Bluewave associates, it really doesn’t matter until they decide to either reply to my email or catch me posting here attempting to get their attention. I sent them a private message over a week ago here as well and no answer. I think they’re taking advantage of the long weekend. But still, always time to say hey we got your message stand by... at least.


----------



## Karendar

srREXed said:


> The one I have doesn’t specify which it is. But I’d say it’s safe to assume that without contact from Bluewave associates, it really doesn’t matter until they decide to either reply to my email or catch me posting here attempting to get their attention. I sent them a private message over a week ago here as well and no answer. I think they’re taking advantage of the long weekend. But still, always time to say hey we got your message stand by... at least.



Any one that was purchased before the low gain was released is automatically the high gain... If you use 32 ohm or less equipment on it and you hear an audible hiss or your volume can go to ridiculously high amounts, then you have the high gain...

Private messages here isn't the best way to get in touch with them. I created this thread to help them out, but they're not on head-fi all that often. Best way is to get in touch with them through their contact us form: https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/contact/?v=3e8d115eb4b3

That and there's no long weekend for us Canucks, it's a US-only deal.  They're just a really small group that have to deal with sales, delivery, markerting and new product design... They were pretty overwhelmed with a lot of the work that had to be done with the whole low gain/Impedance adapter line of work... Give them time, they'll answer for sure.


----------



## Pierre111

srREXed said:


> The one I have doesn’t specify which it is. But I’d say it’s safe to assume that without contact from Bluewave associates, it really doesn’t matter until they decide to either reply to my email or catch me posting here attempting to get their attention. I sent them a private message over a week ago here as well and no answer. I think they’re taking advantage of the long weekend. But still, always time to say hey we got your message stand by... at least.


I sent you a private message here, I'll look at your request this afternoon, if you forward me your email address trough PM It'll be easier to find your request.
Pierre


----------



## srREXed

Ok thanks Pierre. Responded pm


----------



## srREXed

I’ve got a CEntrance BlueDAC, a FiiO Q5, and literally a dozen of other lower end bluetooth devices that are all working fine in identical test cases. My Samsung 4K 6series as the tx and my iPhone 8plus as another tx.  

The GET! will start breaking up if I palm it or turn away from my tv at 10-12 feet away. I cannot get from my bedroom to my sons bedroom without thenconnection being dropped. Without line of sight it will start to breakup and it will even disconnect the device in some cases. I can cover the device with my hands and I’m sitting line of sight to my screen and it will break up completely. 

Updating the os in my devices.... cmon that’s not what the problem is. If a 20$ poweradd can work from my truck in the driveway to the back of my house, this $120 GET should be doing the same. Honestly it should be doing much better than the 20$ bluetooth receivers on amazon. But all 4 of the ones I tested the get against seem to blow it out of the water with distance and connectivity. 

Anyone else with connectivity issues...? I watched the video Bluewave put out regarding this connectivity issue just now. It seems there’s a different problem here and it’s not related to my phones os.  

Let me know where I can acquire the return authorization forms for this device please. I don’t need it, especially with the hardware issue mine has. I was sent a link with firmware and I loaded it up. Still no difference. 

I want you guys to be able to compare or contrast my issue to others that may be lurking afraid to say something.


----------



## harpo1

srREXed said:


> I’ve got a CEntrance BlueDAC, a FiiO Q5, and literally a dozen of other lower end bluetooth devices that are all working fine in identical test cases. My Samsung 4K 6series as the tx and my iPhone 8plus as another tx.
> 
> The GET! will start breaking up if I palm it or turn away from my tv at 10-12 feet away. I cannot get from my bedroom to my sons bedroom without thenconnection being dropped. Without line of sight it will start to breakup and it will even disconnect the device in some cases. I can cover the device with my hands and I’m sitting line of sight to my screen and it will break up completely.
> 
> ...


I do as well.  Worst bluetooth device of all the ones I own as far as connectivity goes.  No matter what device I pair it with I get the same results.  Bluewaves replies to my emails was it's the source device issue.  I'll keep it because I'm tired of the back and forth emails with them but won't be purchasing any future products.  Plus the fact they promised a companion app and that is probably not going to happen.


----------



## Karendar

srREXed said:


> I’ve got a CEntrance BlueDAC, a FiiO Q5, and literally a dozen of other lower end bluetooth devices that are all working fine in identical test cases. My Samsung 4K 6series as the tx and my iPhone 8plus as another tx.
> 
> The GET! will start breaking up if I palm it or turn away from my tv at 10-12 feet away. I cannot get from my bedroom to my sons bedroom without thenconnection being dropped. Without line of sight it will start to breakup and it will even disconnect the device in some cases. I can cover the device with my hands and I’m sitting line of sight to my screen and it will break up completely.
> 
> ...



I had connectivity issues that were pretty bad... They swapped my devices, but still had issues with my LG V30. Upgrading to Oreo really helped, so I determined it was mostly due to bad BT drivers on my phone. I also tested it with an iphone 7 and got breakups after about 30 feet... I've read other people complain about breakups in the IGG campaign though.


----------



## srREXed

Devices used list: iphone8plus, iPhone6plus, ipad2, Samsung galaxy s8plus, samsung galaxy s6 edge, Samsung series6 55” 4K tv, amazon firetv stick. Devices that work line of sight: all. Devices that work over 15.5 feet away LOS: none. Devices that don’t lose connectivity when GET is clutched in palm: none. I’m a tech junkie. I’ve been an audiophile for a short time but I’ve been building circuits and soldering pcbs for a lot of years. I build quad copters and other aircraft for aerial photography. I’m able to connect a quadcopter in flight to my cellphone with Bluetooth for Monitoring data and even making on the fly changes to pid rates and camera settings. There is no reason why the GET is unable to receive a BT signal in the aforementioned conditions with my devices. My 10 year old laptop connects to an aerial photography drone while it’s 50feet above my head. You have no idea the amount of electrical noise a quadcopter emits during flight. Multiple motors, electronic speed controllers, 5.8ghz video/audio signals, 2.4ghz radio waves as well as the wattage of a powerful multirotor hitting 100mph in half a football field. 

I’ve done the work, and I know for a fact, this device has a hardware problem. I’d just like someone over at Bluewave to acknowledge this, and agree to replace the device instead of playing around with the os on my tv.


----------



## Pierre111

srREXed said:


> I’ve got a CEntrance BlueDAC, a FiiO Q5, and literally a dozen of other lower end bluetooth devices that are all working fine in identical test cases. My Samsung 4K 6series as the tx and my iPhone 8plus as another tx.
> 
> The GET! will start breaking up if I palm it or turn away from my tv at 10-12 feet away. I cannot get from my bedroom to my sons bedroom without thenconnection being dropped. Without line of sight it will start to breakup and it will even disconnect the device in some cases. I can cover the device with my hands and I’m sitting line of sight to my screen and it will break up completely.
> 
> ...


" Updating the os in my devices.... cmon that’s not what the problem is" We do know that all your other devices will work well with older version of the OS, none of your other devices are BT 5.0. We are the only BT5 receiver and by now we do know that in at least 90% of the cases updating the OS fixes connectivity problems. Again you cannot compare with your devices no matter if they are 20$ or 1000$, they are all older tech and will work well with non current OS. This afternoon we compare an I Phone with IOS 10 and an I phone with last OS, and indeed the one with IOS 10 is cutting out at less than 2-3m and the one with latest OS get 15 m without line of sight. We are positive about that but we understand if for some of you updating is not an option. That's why we offer refund if it don't work in YOUR situation. We have are Class A Bluetooth compliant. Our antenna is not problematic and many many people don't have connectivity problems. We know there are some glitches for some people and we will keep trying to help any way we could including trough our own firmware but I still need to reafirm that the starting point is to have the very last available operating system, and have the very last firmware for your source device. In the very majority of cases it solves the Issue. It was my decision to go with Bluetooth 5 because we wanted to be Future proof but we realise now that there is some caveat to that. In some system it is Glitchy, we know it and we refund people if it's not right for them. You don't need a BT5 compliant source device, but you do need an operating system that has taken BT5 in consideration. If you DID Update all of your devices, and you do have problems with ALL of your devices, of course it's possible that you have a defective units, but still we need this data of which device, which OS, and which firmware version, else I'm afraid there is not much we can do. Except refund, ehich we do. Of course I would LOVE to have the money and the Staff to buy every phones out there and every version of the OS to build a database and be able to tell you exactly what to expect in all situations. But we have to rely on customer to provide us these info on their source, because we know it's source dependant. Being dependant on the source don't mean it's "Because" of the source. It is our responsability to be compatible with whatever the customer use. That we accept it, our compatibility is not even with everybody and for that we give the option to be refunded.


----------



## srREXed

As a manufacturer I am sure you need to verify these things. With the latest operating software on every device I own, (I keep it all up to date anyway, but I checked at your request to be sure) even with firmware that was sent to me in pm, the device is not functioning how it should. I sit in front of my screen, cover the GET with one hand and it starts breaking up. The tv is a series6 55” hdr 4K and it too has the latest software from Samsung. What’s the next step here? Since everything on my end that you’ve requested I do or check has been done. Generally, we all would like to buy something, use it, charge and repeat. 

All in all, I’d like to have a working device. As a customer, I shouldn’t have to pay for the pleasure of helping you guys develop and troubleshoot your hardware. But as a smaller private company, I totally understand there may be kinks here and there. Was totally under the impression the device wasnt so rough, thought it would be ready for jogging and daily commute use etc... The thing is brand spankin new. What I really don’t like is the fact that every time I’ve attempted to use it, somehow it ends up back in my nightstand and I’ve got the bluedac on right now to watch tv. I don’t need all that. Simple and inexpensive was my entire reason for picking this up. And in the interim I’ve developed sort of a headache. Not where I’m supposed to be at with a pleasure device. It’s for pleasure and I’m not getting any pleasure. 

I’m happy you finally responded to my emails and to my pm. From March 28 until now, well thats a pretty long time to leave a pre-customer/actual customer hanging. But to be honest, I’m not looking for excuses or any more problems, my ears are ringing like all hell right now... I just want a solution to this. A refund or a replacement would be great.


----------



## Pierre111

srREXed said:


> As a manufacturer I am sure you need to verify these things. With the latest operating software on every device I own, (I keep it all up to date anyway, but I checked at your request to be sure) even with firmware that was sent to me in pm, the device is not functioning how it should. I sit in front of my screen, cover the GET with one hand and it starts breaking up. The tv is a series6 55” hdr 4K and it too has the latest software from Samsung. What’s the next step here? Since everything on my end that you’ve requested I do or check has been done. Generally, we all would like to buy something, use it, charge and repeat.
> 
> All in all, I’d like to have a working device. As a customer, I shouldn’t have to pay for the pleasure of helping you guys develop and troubleshoot your hardware. But as a smaller private company, I totally understand there may be kinks here and there. Was totally under the impression the device wasnt so rough, thought it would be ready for jogging and daily commute use etc... The thing is brand spankin new. What I really don’t like is the fact that every time I’ve attempted to use it, somehow it ends up back in my nightstand and I’ve got the bluedac on right now to watch tv. I don’t need all that. Simple and inexpensive was my entire reason for picking this up. And in the interim I’ve developed sort of a headache. Not where I’m supposed to be at with a pleasure device. It’s for pleasure and I’m not getting any pleasure.
> 
> I’m happy you finally responded to my emails and to my pm. From March 28 until now, well thats a pretty long time to leave a pre-customer/actual customer hanging. But to be honest, I’m not looking for excuses or any more problems, my ears are ringing like all hell right now... I just want a solution to this. A refund or a replacement would be great.


Sure, we would prefer to arrange a refund, all of those questions are only to make sure that we don't replace your unit before being certain that your unit is defective, It would be a waste of money and time to send you a unit that don't work better for you. For refund we have a full satisfaction policy so you are welcome to claim a refund


----------



## srREXed

Wow, Ok. I’ll reply to your most recent email for details moving forward.


----------



## Darkestred (May 28, 2018)

When i am at the gym I have encountered some cut-out.  I notice if i place my phone next to metal objects this will happen or my can of Bang will cause a cut-out, sometimes.  Sometimes its a line of sight issue (phone off me) from my phone but that could just be the gym equipment but 90% of the time no issues.  When the phone is on me i do not recall any cut-outs. 

With that said. I do not want to hand mute it for fear i may have the same issue but i do not use it for much else, currently.


----------



## srREXed

I wonder if the firmware coming out in the near future is designed to work out some of these cut outs and sound boggles.


----------



## Darkestred

Cupped my unit.  Sound does indeed cut out reading from an Sammy S8+


----------



## Karendar

Darkestred said:


> Cupped my unit.  Sound does indeed cut out reading from an Sammy S8+



Did the same, same thing happens... I'm also getting cutouts when phone is in my jeans pocket and bluewave is clipped on my neckstrap now. Maybe the contact on the antenna is faulty??


----------



## Darkestred

Karendar said:


> Did the same, same thing happens... I'm also getting cutouts when phone is in my jeans pocket and bluewave is clipped on my neckstrap now. Maybe the contact on the antenna is faulty??



Yeah.  Could be.  I get it if i am anywhere near the head phone jack area.  Like if i put my hands on my waist.  It's not ground-breaking for me but still a shame.


----------



## Karendar

Darkestred said:


> Yeah.  Could be.  I get it if i am anywhere near the head phone jack area.  Like if i put my hands on my waist.  It's not ground-breaking for me but still a shame.



I've participated on the Auris Amplify kickstarter in order to compare... They don't have aptx-hd, but they do have estimated 12 hour battery life. We'll see if the range is better...


----------



## Darkestred

Karendar said:


> I've participated on the Auris Amplify kickstarter in order to compare... They don't have aptx-hd, but they do have estimated 12 hour battery life. We'll see if the range is better...



Please keep us (me) updated.


----------



## srREXed (Jun 2, 2018)

I too paid for the Amplify. I’d like to compare this to that. I cup my bt4.2 devices and there’s no issue. Bluewave wants me to send my device to them. I have a feeling nothing will change except they may keep it and send me a refund. Not what I’d like so I’m not bothering to send it in. I find it works great in the car. I just find that it will cutout if I make it. I can reproduce it. I know what to avoid with it (we shouldn’t have to) but I’m going to keep it now that I know you guys can reproduce this.

Also, I will for sure use this device in certain circumstances, it does have a really good sound for what it is. Unfortunately it isn’t EVERYTHING that BW claims it is. The device is a decent device all said and done. I think BW needs to address these issues and create a new version of the GET. Call it the GOT, or maybe the HAD. I can say the volume wheel needs to be addressed, the bt range and connectivity strength, 3.5mm is good, but we need a 2.5mm balanced output as well, and also a gain switch. I think if all that could be addressed, I’d give Bluewave another 120$.


----------



## Darkestred

srREXed said:


> I too paid for the Amplify. I’d like to compare this to that. I cup my bt4.2 devices and there’s no issue. Bluewave wants me to send my device to them. I have a feeling nothing will change except they may keep it and send me a refund. Not what I’d like so I’m not bothering to send it in. I find it works great in the car. I just find that it will cutout if I make it. I can reproduce it. I know what to avoid with it (we shouldn’t have to) but I’m going to keep it now that I know you guys can reproduce this.
> 
> Also, I will for sure use this device in certain circumstances, it does have a really good sound for what it is. Unfortunately it isn’t EVERYTHING that BW claims it is. The device is a decent device all said and done. I think BW needs to address these issues and create a new version of the GET. Call it the GOT, or maybe the HAD. I can say the volume wheel needs to be addressed, the bt range and connectivity strength, 3.5mm is good, but we need a 2.5mm balanced output as well, and also a gain switch. I think if all that could be addressed, I’d give Bluewave another 120$.



Yeah.  The volume needs to be repositioned.  I always mistakingly pause the music when i turn the dial.  The range is weird for me.  Sometimes i can get 50 feet no issue others 10 feet is an issue.


----------



## PowderLegend

Just finished a two-hour test of my replacement GET with a brand new ER3XR. I'm happy to report that I didn't hear any hissing. It's still there with my customs and ZS6, but much reduced. The ER3XR sounds wonderful with the GET, and the volume range is just right. iPhone SE headphone out didn't have enough oomph to make the Ety's sing, but the GET drives them no problem.


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Jun 8, 2018)

ahhh...so I just bought an open box Get from a seller on ebay with a 20% off coupon a few days back. Couple of questions, but how would I know if I ended up with a high gain or low gain Get? Would there be some sort of marking or labeling? And also, does the low impedance cable solve all of the problems of the high gain get with sensitive IEMs and whatnot? I think I would rather have the high gain Get and just grab the cable if that's the case.

Can somebody explain the whole story behind the original Get, the "High Gain Get" sold on their site, and the "Low Gain Get"?


----------



## Karendar (Jun 8, 2018)

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> ahhh...so I just bought an open box Get from a seller on ebay with a 20% off coupon a few days back. Couple of questions, but how would I know if I ended up with a high gain or low gain Get? Would there be some sort of marking or labeling? And also, does the low impedance cable solve all of the problems of the high gain get with sensitive IEMs and whatnot? I think I would rather have the high gain Get and just grab the cable if that's the case.



There aren't any markings. Easiest way is to have sensitive IEM's and see if you hear hissing or if the volume can go to an uncomfortable level... Otherwise, if you have really power hungry cans, plug em in to see if the unit can drive them. The impedance adapter makes sensitive IEM's comfortable volume wise and hiss free, so yes it does fix the shortcomings of the high gain. I have a low and high gain on hand to confirm all this. I also agree that if you have to have one unit alone, the high gain is your best bet.


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Jun 17, 2018)

Karendar said:


> There aren't any markings. Easiest way is to have sensitive IEM's and see if you hear hissing or if the volume can go to an uncomfortable level... Otherwise, if you have really power hungry cans, plug em in to see if the unit can drive them. The impedance adapter makes sensitive IEM's comfortable volume wise and hiss free, so yes it does fix the shortcomings of the high gain. I have a low and high gain on hand to confirm all this. I also agree that if you have to have one unit alone, the high gain is your best bet.


Looks like I'm good. Mine looks like one of the earlier models from before the high/low designation and should be the same as a high gain model. I can barely hear some hiss with the AKG branded buds that came with my S8, and it's louder than I would have expected...so I'm thinking that its gotta' be it. So far I like this little guy a lot and don't notice any problems. This is a very nice buy and awesome for people looking to use a device like this with larger headphones.

One quick question though...for you guys with newer units that came with the bigger clip and some 3.5mm cables to help mount to larger headphones, can you measure how long the cables are? I'm trying to figure out if I want to order one of those clip/cable sets or not depending on how long those little cables are.


----------



## Karendar

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> Looks like I'm good. Mine looks like one of the earlier models from before the high/low designation and should be the same as a high gain model. I can  hear some hiss with the AKG branded buds that came with my S8, and it's way louder than I would have expected...gotta' be it. So far I like this little guy a lot and don't notice any problems. This is a very nice buy and awesome for people looking to use a device like this with larger headphones.
> 
> One quick question though...for you guys with newer units that came with the bigger clip and some 3.5mm cables to help mount to larger headphones, can you measure how long the cables are? I'm trying to figure out if I want to order one of those clip/cable sets or not depending on how long those little cables are.



I can measure it tonight for you once I get home if noone does it before then... My gear is on my desk. It's not super long though, it's pretty flush on my SHP9500s... I'd say approx 5 inches long.


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop

Karendar said:


> I can measure it tonight for you once I get home if noone does it before then... My gear is on my desk. It's not super long though, it's pretty flush on my SHP9500s... I'd say approx 5 inches long.


Hey thanks. Could you also do me a favor and see if the included cables are long enough to clip the Get onto the metal part of the headband of the SHP9500? That's literally what my intention would be.


----------



## Karendar

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> Hey thanks. Could you also do me a favor and see if the included cables are long enough to clip the Get onto the metal part of the headband of the SHP9500? That's literally what my intention would be.



6.5 inch. Haven't had time to take a pic this morning, but it does exactly what you want to do, as that's how I do it


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Jun 15, 2018)

Karendar said:


> 6.5 inch. Haven't had time to take a pic this morning, but it does exactly what you want to do, as that's how I do it


Awesome...thanks!

I have a Fidelio M1 over ear with a little pigtail cable hanging off of it...absolutely perfect for using the Get to make it legit wireless. Dunno if I want to spend more money to do the same with bigger headphones just yet vs just using the Get as a clip, but thanks a million for letting me know all of that; sounds like a go.

Also...mine doesn't cut out when cupped or put in a pocket, but walls and reasonable distance are not the Get's friend. I don't care as much since I bought it to use with my phone, and my phone never really leaves me or my side anyway.


----------



## Pierre111 (Jun 15, 2018)

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> ahhh...so I just bought an open box Get from a seller on ebay with a 20% off coupon a few days back. Couple of questions, but how would I know if I ended up with a high gain or low gain Get? Would there be some sort of marking or labeling? And also, does the low impedance cable solve all of the problems of the high gain get with sensitive IEMs and whatnot? I think I would rather have the high gain Get and just grab the cable if that's the case.
> 
> Can somebody explain the whole story behind the original Get, the "High Gain Get" sold on their site, and the "Low Gain Get"?


Hi There, you can find what version you have if you have a windows computer. You go to the deice manager, then in the sound categories you Go to details and you should choose Hardware ID. Yo will see this:





The number after PID_ is your version. 001 is High gain, 003 is low gain. For info the 4 digit Hex number is the serial. I'll see what I can do to find this info on a Mac, it's also there somewhere.
Pierre


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop

Pierre111 said:


> Hi There, you can find what version you have if you have a windows computer. You go to the deice manager, then in the sound categories you Go to details and you should choose Hardware ID. Yo will see this:
> 
> 
> The number after PID_ is your version. 001 is High gain, 003 is low gain. For info the 4 digit Hex number is the serial. I'll see what I can do to find this info on a Mac, it's also there somewhere.
> Pierre


Go figure, mine has the 0003 number listed, haha. I was able to get an email response that also said the box should now have a sticker on it that says R00 for high gain


Pierre111 said:


> Hi There, you can find what version you have if you have a windows computer. You go to the deice manager, then in the sound categories you Go to details and you should choose Hardware ID. Yo will see this:
> 
> 
> The number after PID_ is your version. 001 is High gain, 003 is low gain. For info the 4 digit Hex number is the serial. I'll see what I can do to find this info on a Mac, it's also there somewhere.
> Pierre


Go figure, mine came up as a 003 number. I also had an email correspondence tell me that there's now a sticker on the box labeled R00 for the high gain model and R01 for the low gain model. Since mine was an open box purchase...who knows, haha. But the box didn't have a sticker on it so I assumed it must have been one of the originals before you guys had two versions. I might just return it for peace of mind to be sure of what I have. 

Massdrop has the Get at $85 with the included impedence adapter; does thst mean that this is the high gain version?

Thanks!


----------



## Pierre111 (Jun 17, 2018)

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> Go figure, mine has the 0003 number listed, haha. I was able to get an email response that also said the box should now have a sticker on it that says R00 for high gain
> 
> Go figure, mine came up as a 003 number. I also had an email correspondence tell me that there's now a sticker on the box labeled R00 for the high gain model and R01 for the low gain model. Since mine was an open box purchase...who knows, haha. But the box didn't have a sticker on it so I assumed it must have been one of the originals before you guys had two versions. I might just return it for peace of mind to be sure of what I have.
> 
> ...


Hi, you might have been answered unclearly, only the Hi Gain version are labeled with R00, the low gain should not have a label. The Indiegogo units where all Hi Gain and unlabelled as well. If the number says 003 I confirm you can be positive that the one you have is the lower gain version. The next Massdrop shipment will be Hi Gain.
Pierre


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Jun 17, 2018)

Pierre111 said:


> Hi, you might have been answered unclearly, only the Hi Gain version are labeled with R00, the low gain should not have a label. The Indiegogo units where all Hi Gain and unlabelled as well. If the number says 003 I confirm you can be positive that the one you have is the lower gain version. The next Massdrop shipment will be Hi Gain.
> Pierre


Beyond awesome to have solved this. Yeah, I'm just going to grab one of the massdrop units since the price will be basically the same as what I bought off of ebay. I really do like this little device and think that you have a good product outlined despite some quirks; hoping for a 2nd generation at some point from you and further refinements. I also like the overall look/design of these compared to the competition.


----------



## Cane (Jun 24, 2018)

Regarding the latest update. I would say that it is a step forward and back, at the same time... The issue with loosing sound when "cupping" the device, seems to be fixed, and the device seems to recover when out of range, instead of loosing sync (but I haven't really tried to, so I don't know what will happen). The step backward, is the fact that moving around produces a short skip/loss of sound, every time i angle away from line of sight (it does recover immediately again, but at the same time, it can happen again as soon as I change angle again)... it wasn't as picky before (at least not, since getting a replacement for my first unit, that would have a loss of sound even at 30cm (1 foot) distance).

I am thinking of going back to the "2018.02.13" version again. I do sit still, for more time then walking around (keeping my phone in the same position, not taking it with me), but the sound cutting out when moving around is more disturbing...


----------



## Darkestred

Cane said:


> Regarding the latest update. I would say that it is a step forward and back, at the same time... The issue with loosing sound when "cupping" the device, seems to be fixed, and the device seems to recover when out of range, instead of loosing sync (but I haven't really tried to, so I don't know what will happen). The step backward, is the fact that moving around produces a short skip/loss of sound, every time i angle away from line of sight (it does recover immediately again, but at the same time, it can happen again as soon as I change angle again)... it wasn't as picky before (at least not, since getting a replacement for my first unit, that would have a loss of sound even at 30cm (1 foot) distance).
> 
> I am thinking of going back to the "2018.02.13" version again. I do sit still, for more time then walking around (keeping my phone in the same position, not taking it with me), but the sound cutting out when moving around is more disturbing...



I have been using the update for a couple days now.  I cannot say i have had the walking around issues.  I have walked around with the phone on me and with phone out of my pocket and idle.  If it helps, I have a Sammy S8+.


----------



## Cane

You have a new phone. The team have acknowledged the fact that they didn't have the resources to test on older decices. I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, so quite a bit older...


----------



## chadsfake

I am using with Samsung s7 and so far find the update a good improvement


----------



## Darkestred

Cane said:


> You have a new phone. The team have acknowledged the fact that they didn't have the resources to test on older decices. I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, so quite a bit older...



Yes.  I can see that i have a newer phone than you with this piece of information.  I was simply letting you know my experience.


----------



## Cane

Darkestred said:


> Yes.  I can see that i have a newer phone than you with this piece of information.  I was simply letting you know my experience.


And I just pointed out that they haven't tested on any units with older hardware or OS, than basically the latest iPhone(s) and a few Android phones. People with the most problems, seems to have older phones, and like I said there's a reason for that.


----------



## Darkestred (Jun 26, 2018)

Cane said:


> And I just pointed out that they haven't tested on any units with older hardware or OS, than basically the latest iPhone(s) and a few Android phones. People with the most problems, seems to have older phones, and like I said there's a reason for that.



Yes.  I read that email before i installed the firmware.  However, it said nothing about older phones.  Just that Samsung phones got great feedback.

_"Our beta testers who had dropout issues reported a great improvement in dropout rate, especially those using Samsung smartphones. Do let us know of your results by email!"_

I don't know if you're giving me attitude or your text is just misleading.  I can't predict what phone you have just by you saying you have issues. So, without assumption.  I let you know that i didn't have those issues, regardless of me having the same or similar phones used in their testing.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Bluewave kindly sent me a review unit to play with and I really enjoyed the Get. Very good performance and design I thought. I do hope that there is a 2nd version or new product. I'll volunteer to be a Beta tester!


----------



## Sad Panda

How well would this work in the car? Any options to remove the battery so I can leave it plugged into the aux port?


----------



## srREXed

I was using mine in my wife’s truck. But she sold it and got a car with Bluetooth. I’d recommend that if you can. Because the battery options are literally none. The battery lasts a good week in the car. My commutes aren’t longer than an hour a pop and even if it loses charge, a standard usb mini cable will just plug into any usb power source/Charger. This is probably the best sounding for it’s size, and battery life respectively. I dont/didn’t use mine for much else because whenever I cover mine up with my hand it will lose the connection. If it’s in my front pocket and phone in my back pocket it will also get really grainy and lose connection. So it got a 90degree aux cable and I left it connected to my aux port. Ten hours or longer depending how loud you have the gain turned up. I recommend keeping the volume under 60% on the device and use your car radio as the amplification of volume. The sound doesn’t get better if you turn it up much higher from your deck or from the device in my experience with the Factory Ford in dash unit. Hope this info can help you and anyone else looking to purpose/purchase this device.


----------



## Sad Panda

srREXed said:


> I was using mine in my wife’s truck. But she sold it and got a car with Bluetooth. I’d recommend that if you can. Because the battery options are literally none. The battery lasts a good week in the car. My commutes aren’t longer than an hour a pop and even if it loses charge, a standard usb mini cable will just plug into any usb power source/Charger. This is probably the best sounding for it’s size, and battery life respectively. I dont/didn’t use mine for much else because whenever I cover mine up with my hand it will lose the connection. If it’s in my front pocket and phone in my back pocket it will also get really grainy and lose connection. So it got a 90degree aux cable and I left it connected to my aux port. Ten hours or longer depending how loud you have the gain turned up. I recommend keeping the volume under 60% on the device and use your car radio as the amplification of volume. The sound doesn’t get better if you turn it up much higher from your deck or from the device in my experience with the Factory Ford in dash unit. Hope this info can help you and anyone else looking to purpose/purchase this device.


I have BT built in but audio ain't very good. Looks like this is a pass for me then, thanks!


----------



## Pierre111

Fire8Fly said:


> How well would this work in the car? Any options to remove the battery so I can leave it plugged into the aux port?


No need to remove the battery. If you leave it powered to USB, the Power supply is fed directl by the USB port and the battery is bypassed. Your battery is gonna stay new if you use it like this.
Pierre


----------



## Sad Panda

Pierre111 said:


> No need to remove the battery. If you leave it powered to USB, the Power supply is fed directl by the USB port and the battery is bypassed. Your battery is gonna stay new if you use it like this.
> Pierre


That is great to hear, thanks Pierre!

The other part of my question has to do with the battery health at high temperatures. It's been known to get up to 95+ here. It would be baking in the car, do you think the battery will hold up? I sometimes forget to park in the garage and the car's out on the driveway for a week.


----------



## Broquen (Nov 20, 2018)

Fire8Fly said:


> That is great to hear, thanks Pierre!
> 
> The other part of my question has to do with the battery health at high temperatures. It's been known to get up to 95+ here. It would be baking in the car, do you think the battery will hold up? I sometimes forget to park in the garage and the car's out on the driveway for a week.



Sorry for interfering, but maybe I can help with lithium batteries thing. First of all, Lithium is not the best chemistry to use, but it keeps being manufactured because energy density compared to other elements. That said, important temperature changes are always bad for this kind of batteries. The further away (hotter or cooler) from 15 or 20 Celsius degrees, the more it degrades over time.
I'm not aware about last technologies regarding this (it's supposed that electric car manufacturers and other people are trying to improve it), but I don't think it's a good idea to have one of this batteries always inside a car if it reaches high (or extremely low) temperatures.
By the way, hotter is always worst than colder, and any bloated battery is dangerous (it means that the pressure inside has increased a lot, that the cells are degradated and that is a real danger of fire or explosion).
One last interesting point is that optimal charge lvl for battery conservation is about 50%-80% (not 100%, because the cells pressure) and it is advisable to don't go under 15% when possible.


----------



## Sad Panda

Broquen said:


> Sorry for interfering, but maybe I can help with lithium batteries thing. First of all, Lithium is not the best chemistry to use, but it keeps being manufactured because energy density compared to other elements. That said, important temperature changes are always bad for this kind of batteries. The further away (hotter or cooler) from 15 or 20 Celsius degrees, the more it degrades over time.
> I'm not aware about last technologies regarding this (it's supposed that electric car manufacturers and other people are trying to improve it), but I don't think it's a good idea to have one of this batteries always inside a car if it reaches high (or extremely low) temperatures.
> By the way, hotter is always worst than colder, and any bloated battery is dangerous (it means that the pressure inside has increased a lot, that the cells are degradated and that is a real danger of fire or explosion).
> One last interesting point is that optimal charge lvl for battery conservation is about 50%-80% (not 100%, because the cells pressure) and it is advisable to don't go under 15% when possible.


Ya, that's the line of though I had, though not as eloquently put lol. 

Looks like the search for Aptx-HD in the car continues. I found a cool gadget that was perfect for in-car use and even had a puck to skip tracks but it sadly only supports normal aptx.


----------



## Broquen

Fire8Fly said:


> Ya, that's the line of though I had, though not as eloquently put lol.
> 
> Looks like the search for Aptx-HD in the car continues. I found a cool gadget that was perfect for in-car use and even had a puck to skip tracks but it sadly only supports normal aptx.



GL mate. I think that Bluetooth and wireless protocols will improve soon and will be much more affordable/available.


----------



## chadsfake

Pierre

Is there still hope for an app to go with the GET or is that dead?


----------



## turbobb

Hi Pierre, despite the last firmware update that included a fix for aptX LL compatibility, I'm still having no luck connecting with that codec. It'll only ever connect in aptX only. Have you had any luck getting it to connect with LL with the Avantree Priva II I lent you?

Thx,
Tim


----------



## Karendar

turbobb said:


> Hi Pierre, despite the last firmware update that included a fix for aptX LL compatibility, I'm still having no luck connecting with that codec. It'll only ever connect in aptX only. Have you had any luck getting it to connect with LL with the Avantree Priva II I lent you?
> 
> Thx,
> Tim



I had similar issues with another bt receiver with APTX-LL which I loaned to Pierre as well. No dice. I really have a feeling it's a chipset issue with these BT receivers. I gave up trying to get it to work.


----------



## chadsfake

Pierre111 said:


> Pierre


 Pierre

Do you have any update if the app will be released or can we assume this is dead ?


----------



## Karendar

chadsfake said:


> Pierre
> 
> Do you have any update if the app will be released or can we assume this is dead ?



Last I spoke to them, they still needed to get a developper onboard and were swamped with operations of their new product... This was a few months back. No idea if we'll ever see an app to be honest. I'm actually going to offload one of my Get, as I get too many cutouts with my current phone, so having two is overkill. Wish I would have gotten more out of this device...


----------



## FSTOP

Karendar, completely agree. 

Im using FiiO BTR3 mostly now. SQ is similar to GET, but range and dropouts are much better with my devices. 

Which is unfortunate, because i still like the Get's ergonomics and controls best, and feel its more solidly built. But the BTR3 also adds LDAC codec, so sound is superior to aptx-HD and with better range and much fewer dropouts it makes a big difference.

Was wondering if the LDAC codec support would be a possibility for Get in the future though. I know that aptx-HD requires the specific Qualcomm chip as it uses SoC, but LDAC codec seems to only need Sony licensing and firmware upgradability.
Would still love to have the Get upgraded, and surely wish the BT range/dropouts could be improved because otherwise its a great device in a better form factor for me.


----------



## ?ractaL

Hi! I love my GET but I have a quick question. Can the GET be used as a WIRED DAC? I use iOS and AAC is not optimal, and sometimes I want to use my HD660S away from my desk where my CTH + SDAC is, and it would be nice to use the GET as a wired DAC and headphone amp similar to the Apogee Groove etc.

Does it work this way?


----------



## Karendar

?ractaL said:


> Hi! I love my GET but I have a quick question. Can the GET be used as a WIRED DAC? I use iOS and AAC is not optimal, and sometimes I want to use my HD660S away from my desk where my CTH + SDAC is, and it would be nice to use the GET as a wired DAC and headphone amp similar to the Apogee Groove etc.
> 
> Does it work this way?



Yes it does, plug it in USB to your PC and see.  I use it as a DAC once in a while


----------



## ?ractaL

Karendar said:


> Yes it does, plug it in USB to your PC and see.  I use it as a DAC once in a while



Awesome! Will it work with iPhone 6S then (lightning to USB adapter)? Do you think it will drive the 660S well?


----------



## Karendar

?ractaL said:


> Awesome! Will it work with iPhone 6S then (lightning to USB adapter)? Do you think it will drive the 660S well?



It works on a PC... Haven't tested it in an OTG scenario. I just did quickly, I got it to SORT OF work with my Pixel 3, but the sound was pretty faint and couldn't control volume. So it DOES work in an OTG scenario in wired mode... Try it out, we never know!


----------



## Karendar

?ractaL said:


> Awesome! Will it work with iPhone 6S then (lightning to USB adapter)? Do you think it will drive the 660S well?



As for driving the 660S, if you have a high gain, should work fine yes.  I have a high gain for my cans and a low gain for my IEM's.


----------

